# Relaxer Stretch



## MomofThreeBoys (Jan 21, 2005)

I'm curious to see how far everyone is stretching their relaxers. I'm at week 9 and am stretching for the first time without braids.  So far so good. Only thing is I can't keep my hands out of my new growth 

Also, please share the one thing you do or product you use that assists in the stretching.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## brownhaired_bonanza (Jan 21, 2005)

More power to ya. Anything beyond 8 weeks and I've got a major fight on my hands.


----------



## vikkisecret (Jan 21, 2005)

LoL I stretched my relaxer for the first time to 9 weeks. I would have waited longer but school is about to start and I was lookin nappy-headed  .The next time around I am going to try for 10-11 weeks.


----------



## KAddy (Jan 21, 2005)

I am 12 weeks and 1 day post relaxer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Before I could only go 10 weeks and then I would experience breakage. Since I found *Sta Sof Fro* I am


----------



## Isis (Jan 21, 2005)

13 weeks is what I stretch to.


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Jan 21, 2005)

Initially, I am trying for 6 months. I am 13 weeks post relaxer


----------



## MonaLisa (Jan 21, 2005)

Once I learned about stretching relaxers on this board...I made it to 14 weeks, ending on Dec. 31st, 2004 for the first time without braids or a weave.

This doesn't work for all, but it worked for me - The Coconut & Lime mixture (check hair recipe thread).

Also the use of World of Curls, Elasta QP Mango Butter, Woojee Cream.
Now I know it can be done.

My next one will probably be at 11-12 weeks though as I have some things to attend around that time.


----------



## candibaby (Jan 21, 2005)

I will be 12wks post tomorrow, and will also be getting a touch up tomorrow.
I go longer when I wear braids.
The longest I've gone is 21wks.
Sta Sof Fro is what saves me, not only does it moisturize my new growth, but it makes it more combable so that I can easily slick it back into a bun/other hair style.


----------



## MizAvalon (Jan 21, 2005)

I'm currently in my 15th week and will most likely touch-up next week.


----------



## DatJerseyDyme (Jan 21, 2005)

The longest was 17 weeks (done twice) I'll never do this again.  I had so much newgrowth it was ridiculous!  It was coiling around itself even though I wash and thouroughly detangled twice a week without fail.  It was painful to get it relaxed.  I now wait 8-12 weeks and stretch by washing/conditioning/detangling more often, not fighting my texture by wearing curly styles, or using heat (a la a flat iron) for styling when all else fails.


----------



## kitchen_tician (Jan 21, 2005)

I stretch 12-14 weeks.  I'm currently 12 weeks.  My relaxer months are Feb, May, Aug, Nov.


----------



## jaded_faerie (Jan 21, 2005)

im going for 6 months 2 weeks...2 more days till its been 13 wks=)


----------



## nolechik (Jan 21, 2005)

The longest I've gone was 13 weeks in the past, but I that was pre-LHCF.  I'm now @ week 12 post & I'm thinking of going at least 16 weeks or longer.  I usually co wash on Weds. & poo/co/deep co on Saturdays.  Like some others, Sta Sof Fro has helped combat the thick new growth as well!!!


----------



## BAILEYSCREAM (Jan 21, 2005)

natalied said:
			
		

> I'm curious to see how far everyone is stretching their relaxers. I'm at week 9 and am stretching for the first time without braids. So far so good. Only thing is I can't keep my hands out of my new growth
> 
> Also, please share the one thing you do or product you use that assists in the stretching.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 
Ok, I usually stretch 8-9 weeks.  This last time I overstretched to 19 weeks with braids in and I had a lot of breakage where my hair is coarsest.

From now on I will be going about 8-9 weeks.  I have longer hair on the right hand side and shorter hair on the left now as a result but it's not so bad as I initially thought when I saw all the hair that broke off at the ends.   I was so mad that I kept the braids in so long.  However, I had lots of thick new growth so I'm still in the same postion as I was before the breakage, thank goodness.


----------



## sylver2 (Jan 21, 2005)

I am 12 Weeks Post relaxer.  No protective styles, no buns, no braids.  
Been wearing it out every single day.
Stretching for 24 weeks.


----------



## sweetpeadst (Jan 21, 2005)

I'm currently 12 weeks and 3 days. I am currently in micros and plan to get my edges redone Feb. 1 and intend to get my my perm March 1st pray for me!!


----------



## sweetpeadst (Jan 21, 2005)

which will be 18 weeks


----------



## BAILEYSCREAM (Jan 21, 2005)

sylver2 said:
			
		

> I am 12 Weeks Post relaxer. No protective styles, no buns, no braids.
> Been wearing it out every single day.
> Stretching for 24 weeks.


 
I probably wouldn't have had any breakage if I didn't leave my braids in so long.  My hair (chemically processed) felt really dry when I took the braids off.

To maintain my hair, I usually shampoo and condition twice a week to keep the hair soft and then I wear it in a wet bun so it dries straight(ish).

*So Sylver2, how do you maintain the new growth when you stretch for so long?*
*Do you flat iron, roller wrap?  I'm curious.*


----------



## SherryLove (Jan 21, 2005)

i am at 21 weeks now!!!!i will relax my hair in 3 more weeks... that would 24 weeks between touch ups....!!!!!


----------



## sylver2 (Jan 21, 2005)

BAILEYSCREAM said:
			
		

> *So Sylver2, how do you maintain the new growth when you stretch for so long?*
> *Do you flat iron, roller wrap?  I'm curious.*



I ususlly wrap my hair every night but I can't now with all this new growth. so I can't get that bone straight look I love so much. I have to wear it wavy.
I have been using Rusk Sensories smoother leave in conditioner, concentraing on new growth and ends. 
Then I put on a whole lot of John Frieda frizz ease Xtra strength serum throughout.
Then I blow dry straight with my round brush.  
I section off hair and then put in NTM silky touch leave in (I use a lot, especially on new growth). and twist into 6 bantu knots.
I tie a satin scarf real tight.  Go to bed.  Take out knots next day and tie the satin scarf back on head tight.  Wash up etc etc, take off scarf, new growth flat and hair is silky soft.
I alternate between that and airdrying hair, then twisting into knots which I got from Southerngirl.
So far both are working very well.


----------



## Aerie17 (Jan 21, 2005)

I got a touch up today after 10 weeks.  I was going to go for twelve, but have an important event coming up and want my hair to look it's best.  I had not only refrained from relaxing, but coloring as well (except for that Beautiful Browns, which for my hair may as well have been Kool-Aid and watered down Kool-Aid at that) and girls', it wasn't pretty.  I did find it to be easier than I thought and texturewise it didn't look half-bad.  The color thing though was tough.  I resorted to conditoner washing with a cheapie product, followed by GPB and Humecto.  Humecto kept my hair soft for several days at a time with the comb gliding through even the new growth.  My leave-ins are Black and Sassy Wrap Lotion, Keracare Silken Seal and Kemy Oyl.  I mix these in my palm and apply to my hair.  Heavy on the Black and Sassy, light on the other two.  I wrap it and dry naturally, or if on a weeknight, 30 minutes under the dryer.  My hair is worn in a clip or ponytail.  Generally, I do not wash more than once a week, but once week 8 is hit, we are up to twice a week at least, to keep that comb gliding through.


----------



## dreemssold (Jan 21, 2005)

_Stretching until week 12 all the time now.  My next touch up is February 16.  My new growth is like a forest right now, but oh well...I can make it a few more weeks ._


----------



## skegeesmb (Jan 21, 2005)

I'm going for 9 months.  So far I have a little over 3.  I know I can make it to 7, I want to transition.  But I don't want to set it in stone in case I retexturize.  I'll just keep on going and see how far I get.


----------



## BabyCurls (Jan 21, 2005)

I recently did my touch up on the 10 after stretching my relaxer from October 04 to January 05. I've gained at least 1 1/2 to 2" of new growth during the course of time. My hair grows fast like the dickens. LOL

All I did is bunning during the day, and moisturizing my ends after washing or misting my hair at night. I'm not going to do my touch up until sometime in March. Products used: Gel curl activator, Coconut Oil, my homemade grease, and Profectiv Healthy Ends, as well as my diluted peppermint oil.


----------



## kim1love (Jan 22, 2005)

I am at 10 months and counting...I have a whole head full of new growth I may as well just go natural. lol


----------



## Leshia (Jan 22, 2005)

skegeesmb said:
			
		

> I'm going for 9 months.  So far I have a little over 3.  I know I can make it to 7, I want to transition.  But I don't want to set it in stone in case I retexturize.  I'll just keep on going and see how far I get.



I've got to smile when i see your pic now.  you used to SWEAR you'd never get to bra clasp...BRAVO!


----------



## Armyqt (Jan 22, 2005)

SherryLove said:
			
		

> i am at 21 weeks now!!!!i will relax my hair in 3 more weeks... that would 24 weeks between touch ups....!!!!!


 
WOW!  How are you maintaining your hair and what styles are you wearing?  I'm usually go 16 weeks each time. I've been @ 18 once, but it was just too, too much for me. I wish I could go 6 months with a relaxer and no breakage.  Maybe 1 day.


----------



## Mochalolita (Jan 22, 2005)

I've been an entire year without getting a relaxer before, but I was getting the newgrowth pressed.  I usually give myself touch-ups every 10-12 weeks, but lately, the new growth has been a little thicker than usual, and it's closer to 10.  I'm thinking this is a good sign?  Who knows...in general, though, I try to go as long as I can, but the second I sense breakage that extra moisture isn't helping, I go ahead and retouch  

Hugs,
Crys


----------



## kombov_dymond (Jan 22, 2005)

Armyqt said:
			
		

> WOW!  How are you maintaining your hair and what styles are you wearing?  I'm usually go 16 weeks each time. I've been @ 18 once, but it was just too, too much for me. I wish I could go 6 months with a relaxer and no breakage.  Maybe 1 day.




Yes, SherryL, how do you do it?


----------



## SherryLove (Jan 22, 2005)

kombov_dymond said:
			
		

> Yes, SherryL, how do you do it?





I use AO GPB along with the Jojoba&aloe conditioner mixed with oil  every time i deep condition, and it softens my new growth like nobody's business....i keep my hair and scalp oiled twice a week as i am getting more new growth.....i also do not comb my hair often...,,all of this, reallly minimizes breakage for me...my hair will probably look an inch and a half longer when i finally get it relaxed....LOL


----------



## Dolapo (Jan 22, 2005)

what is staf so fro or whatever its called?


----------



## Armyqt (Jan 22, 2005)

SherryLove said:
			
		

> I use AO GPB along with the Jojoba&aloe conditioner mixed with oil every time i deep condition, and it softens my new growth like nobody's business....i keep my hair and scalp oiled twice a week as i am getting more new growth.....i also do not comb my hair often...,,all of this, reallly minimizes breakage for me...my hair will probably look an inch and a half longer when i finally get it relaxed....LOL


 
Thanks   Kenra MC and Elucence MD CO does the same for me.


----------



## candibaby (Jan 22, 2005)

Dolapo said:
			
		

> what is staf so fro or whatever its called?


 
curl activator. (like Scurl, Care Free Curl, etc)


----------



## skegeesmb (Jan 22, 2005)

Leshia said:
			
		

> I've got to smile when i see your pic now. you used to SWEAR you'd never get to bra clasp...BRAVO!


 
I know.  Time really flies doesn't it.  It seems like it'll be forever for that point to come.  I am glad I am here now Leshia.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Jan 22, 2005)

I'm trying to go 6 months. 

The longest I've ever gone is 12 weeks, but I'm seriously considering transitioning w/o the big chop if I can do so w/o too much breakage.


----------



## cece22 (Jan 22, 2005)

I am 18 weeks and over because I am trasitioning. I want to embrace my natural texture. Right now I use Motions CPR Poo and conditioner, and Indian Hemp grease but my last relaxer was Christmas so my hair is still really straight. I plan to just keep rollersetting with perm rods even if my hair is nappy. I think it will resemble natural hair a little. Plus I need to get used to the naps.


----------



## Tene (Jan 22, 2005)

I stretch to 12 weeks but I might go a lot longer this time.  My new growth and hair is very soft.  I do co washes, and sometimes use s-curl or care free curl.  I use ORS carrot oil  and I use Nexxus Humectress as a daily hairdress.  I only comb when my hair is wet and then I still don't comb too much.


----------



## Angelicus (Jan 22, 2005)

Haven't had a perm since August 21. Conditioner washes help greatly.


----------



## Queenie (Jan 23, 2005)

I just finished a 6 mon stint. The last 3 wks were tough, but other than that is was no problems  . My helpers were daily coconut/olive oil, H2O, and 3 cond. washes per wk.


----------



## Allandra (Jan 23, 2005)

I get a relaxer touch up every 4 months (16 weeks).


----------



## AceH (Jan 23, 2005)

I do my touch up every 10 weeks. For 2005, I'm trying to stretch to every 12 weeks.  I'm at week 9 so far, and I've got a little breakage    I just look in the sink and get soooo frustrated. At this point, I really have to increase moisture. I won't be using any head rests or sitting back on peoples couches w/o a plastic bag over my head. I just use an oil mixture, care free gold curl activator and elasta qp oil moisture recovery. I just may conditoner shampoo only up until week 12. My hair needs all the moisture it can get.


----------



## Falon (Jan 23, 2005)

The longest I have stretched aside from transitioning is 15 weeks. Right now I am only at week 4 but I tried out the Mizani sensitive scalp for the first time last month and I messed up real bad. I have some really underprocessed sections. But I am going to try to wait at least 8 weeks before I try to correct it. And when I do I will get some help. I have learned that doing a touch-up on 15 weeks worth of  new growth is NOT something that I can tackle alone. Once I correct the underprocessing I will go back to stretching minimum of 12 weeks.


----------



## lthomas1 (Jan 23, 2005)

Like SherryLove, I am relaxing only twice this year once every six month.  I am presently 8 weeks post relaxer.  I have four months to go.


----------



## kombov_dymond (Jan 23, 2005)

SherryLove said:
			
		

> I use AO GPB along with the Jojoba&aloe conditioner mixed with oil  every time i deep condition, and it softens my new growth like nobody's business....i keep my hair and scalp oiled twice a week as i am getting more new growth.....i also do not comb my hair often...,,all of this, reallly minimizes breakage for me...my hair will probably look an inch and a half longer when i finally get it relaxed....LOL



Thanks Sherry!


----------



## taraglam2 (Jan 23, 2005)

I am currently at week 8 of my relaxer stretch.  I thought that I was going to have to relax this week end but thanks to my AVEDA HANG STRAIGHT and new REVLON Ceramic 1 inch Flat Iron I think I can make it to at least 10 weeks.  I have learned so much from the LONGHAIRCARE FORUM since I found it this morning!! Thanks to everyone!!!  I had all these notions of how to grow my hair longer but needed guidance.  I am shoulder length at this moment and desire bra strap length!!! ebony88


----------



## jaded_faerie (Jan 23, 2005)

Welcome Ebony!


----------



## ballet_bun (Jan 24, 2005)

I stretched it out to 6 months last time, and I will do the same this time too.


----------



## sdumasw (Jan 24, 2005)

Hello natalied and other ladies,


I am very new to the forum and this will be the first time that I have stretched my relaxer. So far and this will be my 6th week, I'm usually dying to get it done and unable to get a comb thru it But since I've joined this forum, I have gotten a lot of good tips. I plan to stretch my relaxer time to 10 weeks this time, and gradually work up to 12 weeks the next time. I currently wash my hair twice a week, and moisturize it twice a day. I've found that 100% unrefined shea butter, Kelechi hair oil, used every other day, and surge spray moisturizer work well for my hair so far I'll let you know how it works out in another 4 weeks.


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (Jan 31, 2005)

I relax every six months. 
The one product that helps me through the stretch is S-Curl!


----------



## shoelover1972 (Jan 31, 2005)

I'm at wk 8 and aiming for 20wks. Last year I went from 16-20wks before  touch-ups and only had 3 touch-ups in 2004. I am going to use the baggie method / buns & maybe put my hair in cornrows for a while.


----------



## CandiceC (Jan 31, 2005)

I'm 17 weeks post relaxer (in braids though). I'll be self relaxing and going back into braids shortly after as part of the braid challenge. After I'm done with the challenge I plan to stretch to 10 weeks at least. If my hair can handle it, I'll go longer.


----------



## chocolate01 (Feb 1, 2005)

I am at month 6 right now and trying to transition. I haven't had any breakage yet. I wash once a week and rollerset using flexi rods or wear a braidout during the week. I use wonder 8 oil and elasta qp mango butter to keep my hair moisturized during the week.


----------



## sugaplum (Feb 1, 2005)

6 weeks tops.   The longest I've waited was 13 weeks!!   I remember being sooooo frustrated.  My hair is super-duper thick and it would not act right at all.


----------



## brownhaired_bonanza (Feb 1, 2005)

How can my fellow 4a/4br's stretch a relaxer past 10 weeks? It boggles the mind!   I honestly don't know how you manage it.


----------



## ALICIALYNN (Feb 1, 2005)

I've Been On My 11 Week Relaxer Strecth And I Have Seen Some Tremendous Growth. I Use To Get A Perm Every 4 Weeks And It Was Doing Some Damage. It Feels Like Im Addicted To Touching My New Growth. My Hair Is Almost Shoulder Length And I Wont Get A Relaxer Until It Touches My Shoulders. For A Root Straightner I Do Co Wash(sauve Coconut) 2-3 Times A Week And Blow Dry It And It Comes Out Straight And Bouncy.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm at 20 weeks and so far I'm handling it okay. I do notice a lot of shedding and some breakage, I will get braids to hold me off from texturing for another 4-6 weeks.


----------



## esoterica (Feb 13, 2005)

*I had a relaxer back on Jan 3rd and i'm stretching for a whole year. I must be mad. The back of my hair is 4a/b so this smile will be wiped from my face in a few weeks time... but hopefully sew ins will save my life and my sanity. at least i can spend the rest of the year saving up for Phytorelaxer!  *


----------



## Jewell (Apr 18, 2005)

I just had a touch-up on April 4, 2005. So, today I am exactly 2 weeks post. I stretched to 12 weeks that time, and I will go 13 weeks this time.  I would go longer, but I'm going on vacation for a week to VA the second week in July, so I want my hair easy to manage. After I touch-up July 4, 2005 Lord willing I'm going to do a 6 month stretch this time (26 weeks), hopefully with the help of cornrows with my own hair.  

My helpers in stretching were daily CO washes, overnight oil treatments, daily hot oil treatments (no longer work on my hair), and protective styles. My roots were so thick that my hair DID NOT look good hanging down, so I braided it in a braid everyday. I had some good growth from it though!  

My helpers this time will be shampoos every other day, with overnight oil treatments the night before, CO washes on the days between, and I will continue to wear protective styles.  I wore my hair down part of the day for the first time in 3 weeks the other day, and I don't plan on wearing it down again until my boyfriend's college graduation on May 6.


----------



## hottopic (Apr 18, 2005)

asphyxxia said:
			
		

> *I had a relaxer back on Jan 3rd and i'm stretching for a whole year. I must be mad. The back of my hair is 4a/b so this smile will be wiped from my face in a few weeks time... but hopefully sew ins will save my life and my sanity. at least i can spend the rest of the year saving up for Phytorelaxer!  *




you go girl......let us know how it goes


----------



## Ashee (Apr 19, 2005)

I am now 5+weeks post relaxer and I'm heading to the braid shop by weeks end(  ). Last time I lasted 9 weeks and 1 day!!

I am aiming for 6 months, looking at the end of the year, but will pay attention to what my hair is going through. If I'm shedding too much, I'll relax or braid back up....  I'll see!!
My goal is to relaxe twice or once a year... I would love to see thaat madness pan out!


----------



## InsertCleverNameHere (Apr 19, 2005)

I just started relaxing/texturizing again. So far I'm at 8 or 9 weeks post and I have like no new growth. Maybe a wave (yeah like just one, lol) in the nappiest part of my head, but I'm not sure if thats new growth or if I'm just tripping because its nowhere else on my head. 

You all that relax anywhere less than 10 weeks post must have really fast growing hair (or maybe my hair just grows really slow?). 

Well anyway, to answer the question, I will probably relax/texturize again somewhere between 4-6 months. I don't have a set amount of time.


----------



## crazyabouthair (Apr 20, 2005)

The most I've done is 12 weeks and it was so hard last time because I was on bedrest so I had no choice.  I'm six weeks this week, I deliver my twins next week so by the time I recover and all it will be about twelve weeks.  I think I'll be able to make the twelve weeks with flying colors this time.  Last week I started using kerastase shampoo and conditioners again and my newgrowths are so smooth and the relaxed hair is so moisturized.  If it keeps my hair that soft through the twelve weeks maybe I'll go sixteen weeks.  We'll see.


----------



## angellazette (Apr 20, 2005)

I'm currently 10 weeks post so that is what I chose.  I initially decided to go 12 weeks but I'm in no hurry at the moment.


----------



## sweetpeadst (Apr 21, 2005)

I am 6 weeks yesterday! But I plan on getting my relaxer at 9 weeks due to the fact that my BF's graduation is coming up! I was going to strecth to 12, but if I feel up to it I might still do it but I doubt it! I already have hella newgrowth thanx to more frequent co washes!


----------



## BAILEYSCREAM (Apr 21, 2005)

Stretched to 13 weeks as of Sunday 17th April. I caved in and texturized today (21st april) because I just got a little tired of the new growth, I could've stretched some more, I guess. Next time I'll probably stretch to 15 weeks as long as there is no shedding.

Previously, I was only stretching until week 8/9.  So there's progress.


----------



## OneShinyface (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm at 11 weeks and will stretch until next Saturday, which will make 12 weeks.  This is the first time I've ever gone this long w/o a relaxer.  Con washes once a week, followed by Nexxus Emergencee and a deep condition have helped.  I also use CD Healthy Hair Butter, my own oil mixture NTM Silk Touch Leave-in and ORS Shea Butter softening lotion during the week.  For detangling after washing, I use the much talked about Patene Light Conditioning detangler.

I wear my hair in a bun now and tie w/a silk scarf each morning after applying my hair products.  It makes the crinkles lay down and become smooth waves.


----------



## Ashee (Apr 21, 2005)

BAILEYSCREAM said:
			
		

> Stretched to 13 weeks as of Sunday 17th April. I caved in and texturized today (21st april) because I just got a little tired of the new growth, I could've stretched some more, I guess. Next time I'll probably stretch to 15 weeks as long as there is no shedding.
> 
> Previously, I was only stretching until week 8/9.  So there's progress.


I long for a 13 week stretch! I'm debating because my high school reunion is in June & it's interrupting my 5 month stretch!  I could wear a bun & phony pony or braids but i want to look the bomb! Either way my hair decision is soooo unmade!


----------



## Mestiza (Apr 21, 2005)

It just hit me that it's been more than 13 weeks since I last relaxed my hair and I didn't even realize it until I saw this thread. If my hair keeps cooperating like this, then, I just might go ahead and transition.

What has helped me this go round is CO washing. I have learned that my hair isn't all that crazy about shampoo, or maybe I've just been using the wrong ones.


----------



## deborah11 (Apr 22, 2005)

12 weeks and counting. plan on waiting at least 4-5 months b4 texturizing.


----------



## CLASSYEBONYGIRL (Apr 22, 2005)

*When I first texturized my hair I stretched my texturizer to 12 weeks (3 months) but this time I am aiming for 24 weeks (6 months). I think I can handle it at least I hope so. *


----------



## bajanplums1 (Apr 22, 2005)

I'm stretching until 6 months and I am not giving up!!!


----------



## lveurslf (Apr 22, 2005)

currently I'm 24 weeks. keeping it braided has been my life saver.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Apr 23, 2005)

I'm 9 weeks... getting relaxed Thursday. My next goal is 4 months.


----------



## BAILEYSCREAM (Apr 23, 2005)

Ashee said:
			
		

> I long for a 13 week stretch! I'm debating because my high school reunion is in June & it's interrupting my 5 month stretch!  I could wear a bun & phony pony or braids but i want to look the bomb! Either way my hair decision is soooo unmade!erplexed


 
Hey Ashee,

Why don't you go and get a Dominican blow out just for that day and then continue to stretch?

I mostly wore my hair in wet ponytail/baggie with Soft and Beautiful Hair Moisturizing complex conditioner left on my roots (this really helped me stretch the last 3 weeks, or flat ironed (once or twice), blow dried a few times, Sylver2 scarf method a few times. And sometimes I just wore a scarf tied at the back to look like a bun or you can put your hair in ponytail and then baggie the ends and then tie your scarf around your head and just wrap the ends of the scarf around your covered baggie (I did that a few times). I didn't really roller set but it's a good idea to try that if you can manage it (it's a lot healthier than frying with the blow dryer).

I've got to say the daily washing really helped a great deal for growth and also for manageability. 

A bun or phony pony sounds good, hmmmm.....as for the braids, now that I'm re-texturized, I'll wait about 2 weeks for some new growth then get some braids (strictly cornrows only - non of that mix & match thing I did last year that broke off my hair )


----------



## Ashee (Apr 23, 2005)

BAILEYSCREAM said:
			
		

> Hey Ashee,
> 
> Why don't you go and get a Dominican blow out just for that day and then continue to stretch?
> 
> ...


My reunion's in Miami, FL & I've only tested my Summer products in New York heaat & humidity. That's nothing compared to 90+ degrees & humidity! So I think I'll leave the Blow Outs for NYC & not the reunion... but that was a thought, a quick thought, but a thought none-the-less.  
I'm now aiming towards the braids with versatility. I checked out my potential styles again & read a post by Nfynit_812.
Thanks Bailey!


----------



## Ms Red (May 12, 2005)

I am currently only 5 weeks post. 
I do not plan on relaxing anymore . . . *I am transitioning.*  
Also the longest I have ever stretched was 32 weeks.


----------



## MissJ (May 12, 2005)

I never thought I could do this, but I'm at 15 weeks for the first time.  (Not that I'm not having any breakage)


----------



## baglady215 (May 12, 2005)

I messed up.  I was trying to stretch to 8 weeks but I only made it to just under 7...  That relaxer was callin me, just like Pookie!


----------



## divinefavor (May 13, 2005)

This is my first time stretching.  I am currently at 7 weeks post, I normally get a touch up at 8 weeks.  I'm going to try for 12 weeks.  5 more weeks to go!  I hope that I can make it.


----------



## Avaya (May 13, 2005)

I haven't had a touch up since January.  I am getting my hair done today .  I am going to a new beautician so I'm a little anxious :crazy: .  I spent a couple of hours last night detangling my new growth (I have 1-3 inches worth of newgrowth).  I hope all goes well.


----------



## sky_blu (May 13, 2005)

PrincessAvaya said:
			
		

> I haven't had a touch up since January.  I am getting my hair done today .  I am going to a new beautician so I'm a little anxious :crazy: .  I spent a couple of hours last night detangling my new growth (I have 1-3 inches worth of newgrowth).  I hope all goes well.



Ummh.. when you detangled your hair did you wash it??? Because you know at a minimum you not suppose to wash your hair at least 24 hours ahead of the relaxer because that leaves your pores open.


----------



## Nanyanika (May 13, 2005)

I'm trying to strecth/transitioin for 14 months enough to cut off the heavily processed sections and to texturize my healthier hair.


----------



## KEIONI'S MOM (May 13, 2005)

I have made up my mind to stretch my relaxers to 11 weeks.  I love the way my hair feels and grows when I do this.  When I stretch protective styles are my best friends. I just currently got a touch up and the growth and health was magnificent. After 6 weeks or so I would either do bantu knots or braid outs until it was time too re-touch.  I would wash my hair twice a week and conditioner wash and deep condition once a week.


----------



## Avaya (May 13, 2005)

sky_blu said:
			
		

> Ummh.. when you detangled your hair did you wash it??? Because you know at a minimum you not suppose to wash your hair at least 24 hours ahead of the relaxer because that leaves your pores open.


 
No, I just sprayed the new growth with Paul Mitchell Moisture Mist.  Hopefully, my pores weren't effected too greatly by the water content.  We shall see


----------



## Starian (May 14, 2005)

I may be the only one, but I can't do the stretching thing. The longest I've gone was 3 months and my hair wanted to kill me. Anything after 6-8 weeks is SERIOUSLY pushing it. After 8 weeks it's like this:

Me: *tries to comb hair*
Hair: *Snap, crackle, POP! Break, break, shed shed, break some more, shed*
Me: *oils new growth in an attempt to get comb through*
Hair: Look bit*h, can't you see I'm nappy?! Relax this s*it!

Then I have to listen before my hair decides to REALLY rebel and break all the way off. I know it's time to relax when I see little hairs everywhere, on my bed, on my computer desk, on my shoulders...it's ridiculous. Not even protein can save me then.


----------



## sky_blu (May 14, 2005)

Starian said:
			
		

> I may be the only one, but I can't do the stretching thing. The longest I've gone was 3 months and my hair wanted to kill me. Anything after 6-8 weeks is SERIOUSLY pushing it. After 8 weeks it's like this:
> 
> Me: *tries to comb hair*
> Hair: *Snap, crackle, POP! Break, break, shed shed, break some more, shed*
> ...




   I feel your pain!


----------



## luv04 (May 14, 2005)

well im on week 10 now going on week 11 and time has really flown by it seems jus like yesterday when i got my relaxer,,,and boy do i have sum new growth,,i dont experience much shedding and i deep condition the areas where the two textures meet and then i keep it in my clip bun and detangle when i wash and im nursing my ends with carefreecurl, mango butter and good ole vaseline..also no heat use jus roller sets and my trusty scarf and i plan to stretch to at least 13 weeks this time i did 10 last time out of frustration ,,,im tempted to transition but well have to see,,my natural texture feels like silk so smooth and curly and wavy...umm i cant make up my mind well as i said before my natural texture will always be there waiting for me,,happy growing ladies


----------



## Honi (May 16, 2005)

I stretch to about 20 weeks.  I have my good days and bad days. When I use the right product for my CO washes I have no problem with breakage and could probably stretch past it. It's when I jump around trying new things that I run into trouble.  I can't help but try the newest conditioners….I'm a conditioner junkie.


----------



## lshevonne (May 24, 2005)

I try to go 10 weeks but sometimes I can't get pass 9 weeks.


----------



## Tanelions (May 24, 2005)

Starian, I feel your pain, LOL.   
If it were not for co washing I could only make it to 9 weeks. Then my head would go on strike too.
Because of cowashes,I usually stretch for 12 weeks. This summer I plan on stretching to the end of August (fingers crossed).


----------



## deborah11 (May 29, 2005)

18 weeks and counting, trying to make it to  6 months.  Not many problems with tangles and breakage at this point so I will continue w/the stretch until I encounter problems.


----------



## Shoediva (May 29, 2005)

I'm at week 8 can't believe I made it this far....


----------



## candita (May 30, 2005)

I've past week 8 and working on week 9 - then i plan to self relax and probably rinse. I'd love to go to week 10 but I can't stop playing with my growth!


----------



## MJ (May 30, 2005)

Today is the beginning of week 19 for me. I'm stretching to 21 weeks (plan to get a touch up on June 13). I couldn't do it without braids, I've been in braids since week 8. I only have about an 1.5" of new growth. My hair grows really slow -- a little over 1/4" each month. Something is changing though, over the last 3 weeks my hair seems to be alot faster than before. We'll see...


----------



## divinefavor (May 30, 2005)

I will be at 10 weeks this coming Saturday.


----------



## angellazette (May 30, 2005)

I'm currently at 17 weeks post!  I have 1.5' - 2' of newgrowth.


----------



## Naijaqueen (Sep 5, 2005)

I'm at 6.5weeks, trying to stretch for 9-12 weeks, I might just do 9 because then I can stretch to 12 right for Christmas. This is good cause I usually only stretch for 7-8weeks.
I've so much new growth, but 1st time I feel like I can take care of my hair even when I'm 6.5weeks post relaxer. My hair isnt breaking much, so thats awesome, and I try not to comb my new growth unless its wet after a conditioner.


----------



## JewelleNY (Sep 5, 2005)

I just hit week 11!  Great for someone who was stuck on relaxing every 5 weeks.  I realized that I must wash 2x weekly or it is extremely hard to detangle.  Every time I think about relaxing I wait one more week.  Will see how far I can go!


----------



## locabouthair (Sep 5, 2005)

i applaud all of you ladies because when i was relaxed i could not go longer than 6 weeks without perming.


----------



## karmelsassy (Sep 5, 2005)

I am currently at 4 weeks post.  I want to wait until I am 9-10 weeks before I relax again but the new growth is starting to get to me already!      I'm going to the BSS for the Sta Sof Fro tomorrow!!!


----------



## LadyZ (Sep 5, 2005)

THis is my first stretch and I am at week 8  
I relax on Thursday


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Sep 6, 2005)

This is my first time stretching, initially I was going for 12wks, and almost didn't make it because it became impossible to comb once it would air dry. I added S-Curl to my NG and was HAPPY to be able to comb if back into a pony tail to air dry. But, there was breakage  at 9 1/2wks, I almost didn't make it this far, but my Capilo products arrived just in time After pooing and rinsing w/ the honey and milk I was able to run my FINGERS through my hair w/o a pause or breakage from front to back the NG  was tammed FINALLY  , now I'm going for 16wks. Also using a Jilbere shower comb.


----------



## MzTami (Sep 6, 2005)

9 weeks this Sunday.  I haven't noticed any breakage, knock on wood. I am transitioning, so far so good.


----------



## NewYorkgyrl (Sep 6, 2005)

BeautifulWideEyes said:
			
		

> This is my first time stretching, initially I was going for 12wks, and almost didn't make it because it became impossible to comb once it would air dry. I added S-Curl to my NG and was HAPPY to be able to comb if back into a pony tail to air dry. But, there was breakage  at 9 1/2wks, I almost didn't make it this far, but my Capilo products arrived just in time After pooing and rinsing w/ the honey and milk I was able to run my FINGERS through my hair w/o a pause or breakage from front to back the NG  was tammed FINALLY  , now I'm going for 16wks. Also using a Jilbere shower comb.




What CAPILO products are you using?  I only know of the deep conditioners (olive oil)


----------



## LadyZ (Sep 8, 2005)

BeautifulWideEyes said:
			
		

> This is my first time stretching, initially I was going for 12wks, and almost didn't make it because it became impossible to comb once it would air dry. I added S-Curl to my NG and was HAPPY to be able to comb if back into a pony tail to air dry. But, there was breakage at 9 1/2wks, I almost didn't make it this far, but my Capilo products arrived just in time After pooing and rinsing w/ the honey and milk I was able to run my FINGERS through my hair w/o a pause or breakage from front to back the NG was tammed FINALLY  , now I'm going for 16wks. Also using a Jilbere shower comb.


==================================


I love the Capilo Milk N Honey...


----------



## jaded_faerie (Sep 11, 2005)

im at 5months, ive been wearing my quick weave...hopefully that is protecting my hair...other then that ive been having some shedding...i just keep telling myself one more month! this is my first and last long stretch...i usually go 12 weeks


----------



## Naijaqueen (Sep 11, 2005)

going on my 8th week now, so far so good, had a lil breakage but its alright now, getting touch up at 9.5weeks


----------



## CarLiTa (Sep 11, 2005)

i'm just 2 weeks post with 1/4" of new growth and i hope to stretch to 16 weeks... my longest stretch ever. I need to start exercising to increase new growth, but i have no idea how i'm going to handle it... i need product recommendations!


----------



## Suri (Sep 15, 2005)

kim1love said:
			
		

> I am at 10 months and counting...I have a whole head full of new growth I may as well just go natural. lol


 
I am at 9 months, and I am not in a rush to relax. To be honest, I like when my hair grows out, everyone thinks I am all natural. But right now I am only relaxing to gain some length, I am looking at possibly relaxing for Christmas. Which will be a year. I like my hair natural more than relaxed.

I usually co-wash 3x a weeks and deep con. once a week. I barely have a pony tail, so it's hard, but once my hair grows a little longer, I will be stretching relaxers for a year plus, there will just be more to do with my hair. Low-manipulatives and protective styles.


----------



## Suri (Sep 15, 2005)

Before I started transitioning in December 2004, I used to relax every 13 weeks, my stylist used to yell at me. Now that I have found some useful tips here, the growing will increase. I love the new growth, and I am glad that I don't have to relax my hair to "fix" it for a special occasion while I am stretching. If I am 6 months post, I can bun it up and it will look great, can't wait till there's more length!!!

The best of both worlds. I originally wanted to go all natural, but why not enjoy the best of both worlds. I am thinking, relaxed hair for the fall because in the summer, i naturally wet it more. Who wants a wet head in the cold?...not me.


----------



## SisterGirl* (Sep 15, 2005)

I voted 12-14 weeks if I wear braids then its 4-6 months.


----------



## LongIslandBeauty (Sep 15, 2005)

26 weeks was the longest stretch. Thanks to my Dominican conditioners and castor oil I should be able to pass that mark.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Sep 15, 2005)

I ordered from www.sickbay.biz , I own the Honey&Milk, Avacodo, Sole&Cinnamon, and Silk protein shampoo, I also have them in the rinse except the Avacodo.





			
				NewYorkgyrl said:
			
		

> What CAPILO products are you using? I only know of the deep conditioners (olive oil)


----------



## stacy (Sep 17, 2005)

Hey! Where's the category "when i get caught up on all my bills and have $60 to get a touchup"? Since I didn't see that, I just went on and voted "over 18 weeks".


----------



## Nanyanika (Nov 4, 2006)

I plan to stretch 4-5 months, I'm hoping i'll be waistlength or pretty close


----------



## L_Mo (Nov 4, 2006)

brownhaired_bonanza said:
			
		

> How can my fellow 4a/4br's stretch a relaxer past 10 weeks? It boggles the mind!  I honestly don't know how you manage it.


 
Sometimes I don't know how / why I Do it either!  erplexed 

I'm at 12 1/2 weeks post-relaxer.  I'm pregnant, so I'm hoping to make it out of the first trimester before caving in and relaxing.  That means I'll have to get to 17 weeks, though -- not sure if it is possible.  I think I'll have to get braids or something.  Right now I do braid-outs / twist-outs and just started using S-curl.  Conditioner washes really help.


----------



## Catina72 (Nov 4, 2006)

I just finished a 12.5 week stretch and it was just fine! Sta-Sof-Fro  was my absolute savior, without it I wouldn't have made it pass 10 weeks. I will stay between 12-14 weeks to relax for now on.


----------



## growingbrown (Nov 4, 2006)

I voted 12-14 weeks. I think that is all my hair will allow me to strech.


----------



## CoCoGirl821 (Nov 4, 2006)

I would like to stretch my relaxer this time longer than 8 weeks.  I think the only way I will be able to do that is to get braids or a sew in( my phyorelaxer underprocessed my hair)


----------



## Aveena (Nov 4, 2006)

I'm currently 5 weeks post and plan to go to 12 weeks...


----------



## YellowButterfly (Nov 5, 2006)

I ususally stretch for 4 months. I have a regimine now which makes my new growth really straight so I may try to increase it sooner or later to 5 months.  I condition wash my hair with mane and tail followed by Giovanne direct stay leave in conditioner (thank-you Sherry Love),  and apply my new find of  Giovanne's  Sunset styling lotion and place it in a pony tail and let it dry. The new growth looks like it is flat ironed.


----------



## Arcadian (Nov 5, 2006)

I'm planning to relax in december.  Last relaxer was August.


-A


----------



## PatientPath (Nov 5, 2006)

I'm at four weeks and I plan on stretching until Jan 1, 2007. I really believe that incorporating the braid out and co washes will make this a feasible goal. 
I will co wash every 2-3 days and deep condition every week.


----------



## locabouthair (Nov 5, 2006)

i stretched for 10 weeks last time. i made it through with a lot of scurl for the roots. this time im going for 12 weeks.  but i think i'll need a head band for when i get past 6 weeks to hide the new growth in the front.


----------



## star (Nov 6, 2006)

6 months and I am loving the results!!!


----------



## ak46 (Nov 6, 2006)

I normally will stretch for about 12 - 14 weeks but right now I'm in the middle of a six month stretch (it's my first and probably my last...at least for now).


----------



## KathyMay (Nov 6, 2006)

Until Saturday I was 19 weeks post.   I wanted to transition but I was dealing with 3 textures.  I had a good time stretching looking forward the next long stretch.


----------



## isioma85 (Nov 7, 2006)

Last Relaxer = end of August
Next Relaxer = end of December

Currently just over 8wks, shooting for 16.


----------



## blac_quarian (Nov 7, 2006)

15 weeks and counting (my goal is 20 weeks).  This is my third stretch since joining LHCF and it's going well so far.  I'm doing the weave thing, which is really helping.


----------



## MochaSilk (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm at 6 weeks right now.  The longest I've ever gone was 9 weeks, and I wore my hair in corn row twists and an afro curly puff as a protective style.  That's the new terminology I've learned since joining LHCF.  In other words, I went for 9 weeks because I was too broke for a relaxer and that was the only style I could control my hair in.  

I'd like to stretch to 10-11 weeks, longer if I can work with the new growth.  I know how to care for and manage my new growth now, so I'm able to do different protective styles.  When I was at 6 weeks before, my hair would feel like straw.  It hasn't been this healthy in almost 20 years.


----------



## Cholet112 (Nov 8, 2006)

I am stretching for the first time to 12 weeks. The last time I went 10 and that was before LHCF so you can imagine the hell I went through. Im usually running to the salon at 6 weeks. But I am 9 weeks post and going strong. Not combing has help a WHOLE lot.


----------



## bablou00 (Nov 12, 2006)

My first stretch was 11 weeks. I could of went longer but it was the only time I could get back home to KC and to my stylist. I havent found one here in Louisville yet so I just plan on going home to get a relaxer when the time comes. My next big stretch will be from now to April right before my birthday. I really want to make it to a healthy APL so I am going to try really hard to stretch till then. A lot of rollersetting, moisture and wearing my hair up will get me thru this.


----------



## anahnamuslyyours (Nov 12, 2006)

I just finished a four month stretch and while I loved the growth I got over that time period, and I was happily breakage free, I don't think I can do that again. My hair was so tangled each time I washed it, it would either take me forever to detangle, or be painful. And getting my releaxer done was painful, too. I know they say "no pain, no gain" but I cain't take that mess. The up side was hearing from my stylist "no breakage", and then seeing that she only had to dust my ends instead of doing a real trim. My hair is finally getting so long that I think I'm going to have to invest in nothing but silk shirts cuz I don't want my hair rubbing on cotton.

I wore braids one my new growth was too much to try and pass off in a wrap, so I hadn't even really seen my hair in the last 3.5 months. I was conditioner washing (once or twice a week)using the stocking cap method and moisturizing with Better Braid Spray and sealing with EVOO. Then when it was time for new braids,  I would do a protein treatment followed by another conditioner wash.

This time around, I'm thinking I'll go back to stretching to 8 weeks and in between time, using Sta Sof Fro and SAO on my cornrows. Well, if I can find some Sta Sof Fro. Any ladies got any ideas where I can find some in the Seattle area?


----------



## Hair Peace (Nov 12, 2006)

I stretch between 8-12 weeks. I could have gone longer this last time, but we have picture day at school this week. I can stretch longer in the winter because my hair doesn't grow as fast. In the summer I can't go longer than 9 weeks.


----------



## Naijaqueen (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm at 13 weeks, stretching till Christmas


----------



## toniy (Nov 12, 2006)

I have never stretched before...ever!  Last relaxer was in Sept (9wks) and I didnt plan to stretch.  I cant remember how i got to the boards, but since then, I have found myself not wanting to relax or even needing to.  I do have new growth. The coconut and lime made it easier to manage. My phoney pony doesnt look to bad yet.  I think I will relax when this happens.  The funny thing is, I have considered going natural...


----------



## e$h (Nov 12, 2006)

Naijaqueen said:
			
		

> I'm at 13 weeks, stretching till Christmas


 
When did you relax exactly? I'm 13 1/2 weeks but I'm not sure if I can stretch that long.  It's my first time.  But so far so good.  What are you using to tame your ng?


----------



## Lusa (Nov 13, 2006)

I am in week 17, and stretching til about christmas. To be completely honest, I cannot stretch without braids. My hair is very thick, and past week four it's virtually impossible to pass a comb through and I can't keep my fingers out of my hair.

So, I am in braids most of the time, and my hair is thriving. That's what works for me.


----------



## Naphy (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm between 10-11 weeks, and I plan to relax because I start to notice some breakage. I'm currently using S-curl to soften my new growth. Without it, I think it wouldn't be possible !


----------



## Frustrated (Nov 16, 2006)

Ladies, I am a newbie and need some help! I am at 8 weeks post relaxer with serious breakage from overprocessing. I am scared to braid b/c my hair breaks into pieces. Any Suggestions?


----------



## YummyC (Dec 3, 2006)

I try for 10 weeks but on average I only make it to 9 weeks.


----------



## YummyC (Dec 3, 2006)

Frustrated said:
			
		

> Ladies, I am a newbie and need some help! I am at 8 weeks post relaxer with serious breakage from overprocessing. I am scared to braid b/c my hair breaks into pieces. Any Suggestions?



Try reading this thread
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=93610


----------



## motherx2esq (Dec 3, 2006)

I go 12 weeks only because I want to.  No real big reason. lol  I could go longer becuase my new growth comes in so nice, NOW. lol  Plus MTG really leaves no room for tangles or matting, for me.  I think I may start stretching 16 weeks.


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Dec 3, 2006)

I just came off of a 13 week relaxer stretch.  For me, that is the most comforable stretch for me, now that I have self-relxaing down, my Maxiglide to tame those roots and henna to help make new growth more managable.


----------



## HoneyDew (Dec 3, 2006)

I must be a big loser because I cannot get past 6 weeks.   And I don't regret it at my current length.  I don't care how moisturized my hair is, I get breakage when I have 1/2 inch of new growth or more and as soon as I relax, my hair behaves more and I get no breakage.  I gave up on trying to stretch until I achieve some of my other goals.


----------



## tenderheaded (Dec 3, 2006)

I ended a 14 wk stretch today. I had my hair in 2 braids and "wigged it"  I use an old WGO bottle to apply jasmine, coocnut or Vatika oil to the scalp without parting. SE MegaCholesterol, UltraSheen Duotex, and Vitale Revive Positive Conditioner helped tame the beast on washday!!!


----------



## DKO (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm at 13 weeks and I plan on getting braids in the next 2 weeks. Normally I get a perm every 3-4 months and although my new growth is thick, it's managable as long as I use detangling/moisturizing shampoos & conditioners (Cream of Nature shampoo & NTM conditioner).


----------



## DKO (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm at 13 weeks and I plan on getting braids in the next 2 weeks. Normally I get a perm every 3-4 months and although my new growth is thick, it's managable as long as I use detangling/moisturizing shampoos & conditioners (Cream of Nature shampoo & NTM conditioner).


----------



## prettypuff1 (Dec 3, 2006)

i just stretched to 6 months. that is a stretch for me  because normally i wait 12 weeks in between relaxers


----------



## fallback (Dec 3, 2006)

This is my second time stretching past my usual 8 weeks.  I'm on week 14 and going strong.   I can't wait to put a relaxer in I can actually see my new growth around my edges curling up from having no perm.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 3, 2006)

KAddy said:
			
		

> I am 12 weeks and 1 day post relaxer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lawdy, I've been resisting MTG and SSF with a passion....My hair hates cones so I'm worried about the SSF.... I'm getting so much new growth that is starting to look like  especially after a workout!


----------



## anahnamuslyyours (Dec 4, 2006)

I wasn't able to find any SSF at my local Sally's, but I did pick up some of that curl activator spray in the yellow bottle with the red writing (at work right now, so no idea what the stuff is called) and started using it last night. Sprayed it on, then put on a shower cap and went to bed. Tonight, I'll be spraying each braid with the curl activator then sealing with SAO and another shower cap sleep...


----------



## angie10 (Dec 4, 2006)

I go up to 12 to 14 weeks. I love using S Curl to help soften my growth.


----------



## sweetascocoa (Dec 4, 2006)

12 to 14. last time i did that, i got braids. i will get braid when i go to Nigeria next week


----------



## Ebony Majesty (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm nearly at 15 weeks and I plan stretch it until after Christmas so that will be 17-18 weeks


----------



## EbonyHairedPrincess (Dec 5, 2006)

I am attempting to stretch for 12-weeks for the first time ever.


----------



## Treasure2k6 (Dec 5, 2006)

First time stretching! I usually relax at 7 weeks. I am currently going into a 2 month stretch as of next week. My plans are to keep going until the end of January....we'll see. So far so good, no breakage. I just had my ends dusted this past friday. Surprisingly my new growth is extremely manageable!!!

I am just ready to see some RESULTS, so its quit tempting to relax......I am HOLDING ON though!! I may even go one to 4 months post....my birthday is in February...hummmmmmm I think i am going for it!!!


----------



## Growinpainz (Dec 6, 2006)

I* plan *to  stretch for a year or two 6month stretches.


----------



## Growingitlong (Dec 6, 2006)

I am going doing the six months now.  I am using braids though.


----------



## Brownsis (Dec 7, 2006)

For now, I go up to 18 weeks


----------



## femalegold (Dec 7, 2006)

I'll be 14weeks Saturday.  My newgrowth is soft and easy to maintain. I'm thinking of going for a total of 6months.  Has any 4b hair type gone this far.


----------



## janeemat (Dec 8, 2006)

I just stretched for 9 weeks.  I used cond on top of cond.  I was able to manage without breakage.  I had to use the curling to press the new growth from 6 weeks on.  This was my first stretch YEAH!


----------



## supasmilez (Dec 21, 2006)

6 MONTHS!?! TELL me how that goes if you decide to!!! I've been going 3...or is it 4 months...I tend to forget b/c I've been getting braids every 5 or 6 weeks during a strech...and i think i've did at least 3 sets of braids since Sept...or has it been more... OH WELL, these finals have FRYED my brain...dates, numbers, months are all blurring into ONE 

But in the past withouth braids I've streach for at most 10 weeks...wait I think I went 12 weeks once...AHHH I can't remeber... ask me in a week when the RUSH of final has calm!


----------



## gentlegiant (Dec 22, 2006)

I am nearing 22 weeks and I don't do any heat except the sit under hair dryer.  (No flat ironing, no blowouts, no blowdrying for over a year.)  I bun daily and wash weekly.  It has been fine.  You just have to find the products that work for you.  The only hard part is being envious of people who have newly relaxed roots.    But, my time will come.



			
				supasmilez said:
			
		

> 6 MONTHS!?! TELL me how that goes if you decide to!!! I've been going 3...or is it 4 months...I tend to forget b/c I've been getting braids every 5 or 6 weeks during a strech...and i think i've did at least 3 sets of braids since Sept...or has it been more... OH WELL, these finals have FRYED my brain...dates, numbers, months are all blurring into ONE
> 
> But in the past withouth braids I've streach for at most 10 weeks...wait I think I went 12 weeks once...AHHH I can't remeber... ask me in a week when the RUSH of final has calm!


----------



## deltagyrl (Dec 22, 2006)

Dumb question.
Are you using activator or conditioner curl stuff (in the yellow bottle with the red writing) to soften new growth?

I'm trying to make it to 16 weeks but I'm barely holding on......


----------



## gentlegiant (Dec 22, 2006)

I use ORS olive oil (jar), NTM leave in, Jojoba oil, and Profectiv strengthener.  I use Sylver's scarf method.  

S curl and Sta Sof Fro get my new growth soft and manageable, but I believe in minimal manipulation, so I like to wash every 1-2 weeks.  With Sta Sof Fro and S curl, I get build up and tacky hair so fast, I would need to wash every 3 days.


----------



## renae226 (Dec 22, 2006)

femalegold said:
			
		

> I'll be 14weeks Saturday. My newgrowth is soft and easy to maintain. I'm thinking of going for a total of 6months. Has any 4b hair type gone this far.


 

I just stretched for 6 months with no problems and I am also 4b.  I did mine through wearing braids though.


----------



## asiaticlily (Dec 22, 2006)

In the past, I stretch 8-9 weeks.  My goal is to stretch 12-14 weeks.


----------



## Artemis (Jan 2, 2007)

asiaticlily said:
			
		

> In the past, *I stretch 8-9 weeks*. My goal is to stretch 12-14 weeks.


 
Same here. I'd definitely like to work up to week 12.


----------



## Sha76 (Jan 3, 2007)

Currently,  I am at 9 wks. I don't see 12 wks as going to be a problem. I take every 2 weeks at a time. I access the NG and see if I can handle it. And does it look bad. I usually ask myself, can the NG still be flat ironed and look decent if needs be. I am going for 24 wks. But I must take it every 2 wks at a time. 

The longest I have gone is 16 wks with the expectancy to relax again. 24 wks with the expectancy to BC. With no breakage with either one. You just can to treat that prev relaxed hair with extra extra care. 

IMHO, I don't think I will ever relax before 12 wks again.


----------



## wheezy807 (Jan 7, 2007)

I usually stretch my relaxers to 12 wks. My last relaxer i stretched to 14wks. That was by accident because at first i didn't have the $, but when i got the $ i didn't have the time. But usually 12wks is my cut off point.


----------



## tnorenberg (Jan 7, 2007)

This last relaxer was a 10 week stretch. My hair was it's healthiest when I had the Bio Ionic Thermal Straigntener which was done once every 6 months. Unfortunately my last stylist jacked up my hair and now I am doing regular no-lye (Phyto) relaxers.  The new growth amount should be the same though if I do not do it except every 6 months. I will make this my goal.


----------



## intellect_sensual (Jan 7, 2007)

I voted 12 to 14 weeks, because that is what I plan on stretching to normally, but as for right now I am attempting a 6 mths stretch. I am trying to attain this with cornrows, that I take down after 2 weeks, rest a week with co washing once a week and then a regular wash with a deep condish at the end right before I get corn rows again. I was experiencing a lot of shedding but I do not know if that is because I stopped taking my prenatal vitamins, so I have started taking them again and will replace them with a multivitamin when I get a chance to head over to GNC. Hopefully this will help curb the excessive shedding, because I am really determined to get through this 6 mths stretch.


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Jan 7, 2007)

I voted 8-9 weeks but now that I added weave to my hair, it will be a 12 -14 week stretch (sp).  I will miss the co-wash but I will rely on the braid spray and surge 14/evoo mix on my scalp daily.

I can't wait to see my growth!


----------



## tijay (Jan 7, 2007)

my longest stretch was 15 weeks, but my hair was weaved.  this next go round, my goal is 12 weeks...i'm 6 wks post and have a routine, so i think i might make it!


----------



## msjackson8 (Jan 7, 2007)

When I was in high school, I had to have a relaxer every 6wks and then I went to college in New Orleans and I didn't have anyone to take care of my hair so I started stretching my relaxers without even knowing that I was doing it.  I stretched for 17-18wks and my hair grew so much!  I just did a 21wk stretch and this time it was alot more difficult because my hair tangles ALOT and I wasn't using a detangler at first so my hair had really thick knots in it and I wanted to cryerplexed but I got a good detangler and it was alot better.  I think I will only do 16-17wk stretches now though because I think stretching too long can be very detrimental to the hair.


----------



## PinkAngel (Jan 7, 2007)

I can only stretch 8-10 weeks, anything more & my hair gets tangled, matted and breaks.


----------



## InnerSoul (Jan 9, 2007)

I am currently stretch'n my relaxer to twelve weeks. My next relaxer is due the last week of this month. I think by doing this my hair thanks me !


----------



## LovelyZ (Jan 9, 2007)

I never thought I could stretch past 8 weeks, but one year later I have worked my way up to 12 weeks. Thanks to my Chi knock-off and some dynamite hair oils,  I only relaxed four times last year instead of my once typical 6. This year I would like to reduce that to only three times which amounts to 16 week stretches.


----------



## A_Christian (Jan 24, 2007)

I recently got a re-touch after stretching my relaxer for 19 weeks.  I could've went a lot longer but I had something to go to and I wanted my hair to be laid to the side,lol. Using KeraCare Humecto and Decca Plus Deep Conditioner results in no tangles after rinsing the conditioner out  so I can see only getting one or two relaxers per year from now on.


----------



## Amarech (Jan 24, 2007)

For me a stretch is anything past 3 months and even that's pushing it. I might push it back to 10 weeks.


----------



## Growinpainz (Feb 24, 2007)

the longest I stretched was for 18 weeks in braids and twists


----------



## Leonora (Feb 24, 2007)

Now that I've found better hair care products -  thanks to the tips gleaned from the members of the LHCF, I am going to attempt a 6 month stretch.  So far, UBH Creme Moisturizer and Giovanni direct are making my journey go very smoothly.  I am also doing protein treatments every other week.


----------



## Nanyanika (Feb 27, 2007)

i'm currently and 10 weeks and have a lot of breakage at the demaraction line, i don't have enough growth yet to relax with overlapping, i'm opting for braids or weaves to give my hair a break from chemicals and manipulation.


----------



## Misseyl (Feb 28, 2007)

I just did 18 weeks and 4 days.  My next touch-up is scheduled for July 4th or whereabouts.  From the 10-18 week I wear my hair curly all over so I don't have to mess w/new growth and I also don't comb until wash days every 1 to 2 weeks.


----------



## texasqt (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm at 9 weeks post and all h-e-double-hockey stick has broke through but rereading this thread has inspired me to keep going - 13 weeks here I come!!!


----------



## cneal (Mar 1, 2007)

the longest for me was 18months when i *attempted* to go natural. well that phase is over with, so i'm back to relaxing approx. every 6-8 months.


----------



## IntoMyhair (Mar 7, 2007)

I voted 12 to 14 weeks i think i'm hitting 14 my last relaxer was decemeber 6 or 8th i'm perming this weekend or friday 

I'm also 4 a /b


----------



## lana (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm stretching my texlax. I plan to stretch until July 2007. Let's see if I make it (laughs). I'm literally only 1 month post texlax right now and I am starting to see a LOT of new growth. It seems like my hair grows faster with a relaxer (texlaxer) but I think that it's just not breaking as much as it was when I was natural and trying to straighten it thermally once a week. Now it stays straight and doesn't break as easily. I use less heat and my hair is obviously healthier. 

I'm buying scissors today to learn to cut my own hair. I plan to learn by trial and error but I will be reading a few hair mags first.


----------



## rdm (Mar 10, 2007)

I am in week 11 now.  Getting a touch up next week, making this a 12 week stretch.  I wont do this again.  I think that I will only go 8 weeks from now on.


----------



## la flaca (Apr 7, 2007)

My last time I streached for 26 weeks trying to go natural. I usually relax 3/4 times a year.


----------



## Naphy (Apr 7, 2007)

oKAY I'm 12 weeks post relxer > so far so good.
20 week is my goal. I will stretch with braids of course


----------



## Proudpiscean (Apr 7, 2007)

I just stretched for 36 weeks while attempting to transition (without braids)!
I will continue to stretch, but not as long. I will stretch anywhere from 20-28 weeks. I did lots of conditioner washes, almost daily, and wore buns.


----------



## taj (Apr 11, 2007)

I retouch every 6 weeks because my roots become really thick and unmanageable. Now I'm in my 8th week of stretching, thanks to receiving good advice from all the ladies on LHCF.    I will gradually try to condition my hair to stretch for a maximum of 10-12 weeks.


----------



## AwesomelyNappy (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm at 11 weeks post relaxer right now, and besides when I was younger and used to get braids in my hair all the time, this is the longest i've purposely gone without straightening it. I want to try to go without any harsh chemicals in my hair such as dyes or relaxers/perms/texturizers ect. until Christmas. Hopefully, Iâ€™ll be unveiling longer, healthier, gorgeous hair as my gift to myself at the end of the year. (What could be better right?) But it is very hard and tempting not to straighten it, or text-ur-ize especially since its getting warmer and managing the newgrowth is becoming a challenge. so far i'm hanging in there, (and hopefully my hair will be hanging longer real soon too)!!!!!


----------



## CaramelPrincezz (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm 16 weeks post this weekend.....gonna try to self-relax this weekend also


----------



## Shaniquah (Apr 12, 2007)

*I'm going on 7 months  and in the beginning, I was doing braidouts. I started my rollersets and flat ironing and it makes my hair look relaxed anyway. But I'm going back to my braidouts because I'm not sure how my hair will be when it starts growing out more.*


----------



## OneInAMillion (Apr 12, 2007)

Shaniquah said:
			
		

> *I'm going on 7 months  and in the beginning, I was doing braidouts. I started my rollersets and flat ironing and it makes my hair look relaxed anyway. But I'm going back to my braidouts because I'm not sure how my hair will be when it starts growing out more.*



I'm just hitting 7 months myself.  Do you think it's harmful to rollerset and flatiron the roots?


----------



## aprilj (Apr 12, 2007)

Right now I'm 7wks post and pushing for 12...as long as I don't see any  breakage.  I'm just gonna take it 1wk at a time and go from there


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 12, 2007)

I just relaxed yesterday at 8 weeks post. That is long for me. I usually have to do it at 5 or 6 weeks because of severe breakage. I took the time to go through the stretching threads and came up with some things that worked. I am hoping to go longer this time, depending on how good this Boundless Tresses will work. 
I used HE Dangerously Straight poo and con, Pantene Extra Liso creme, and used that ponytail airdrying that makes your hair straight, flat and smooth. I had to wash more often and use more moisture. Silicon Mix, AB Hair Mayo, and of course Elucence MB con definitely helped make my NG more manageable. Using Qhemet Sidr Tree on wet hair helped, and I also would smooth it on my NG before tying up or wrapping at night. Definite plus. I am going to try for 10 weeks next.


----------



## Shaniquah (Apr 13, 2007)

*Oneinamillion - I just recently read somewhere that extreme heat can reverse your curl (or something like that) and that had me a little concerned, which is why I want to start wearing hair pieces, etc., so I won't have to use my flat iron. My goal is to achieve a natural hairstyle and maintain it so I would LOVE to put away my flat iron! Not sure about rollersets, though - I'm thinking since it's not as harsh as a flat iron, maybe it's ok?? *


----------



## OneInAMillion (Apr 13, 2007)

Shaniquah said:
			
		

> *Oneinamillion - I just recently read somewhere that extreme heat can reverse your curl (or something like that) and that had me a little concerned, which is why I want to start wearing hair pieces, etc., so I won't have to use my flat iron. My goal is to achieve a natural hairstyle and maintain it so I would LOVE to put away my flat iron! Not sure about rollersets, though - I'm thinking since it's not as harsh as a flat iron, maybe it's ok?? *



Ok thanks!  I think I really just need to make a decision about what I want to do: relax or transition.  I'm kinda just goin with the flow right now, but I'm a little paranoid that I might loose the thickness I gained.

BTW...your hair looks so healthy and full!  I absolutely love the cut!


----------



## StefD (Apr 19, 2007)

I just finished a long stretch..almost thought about going natural again.  
I just got a perm this month and the last time i permed before then was July. i usualy stretch at least 5 mos.


----------



## neenee280 (Apr 23, 2007)

Going into week 11.  If it was not for lacio lacio and roller setting I would have been relaxed my hair.  Going to hold out until May 1st and try not to perm again until August and that is only because I am in a wedding.


----------



## The Girl (Apr 23, 2007)

I am thinking of transistioning but I think short term I will aim for 6 months.  Currently 16 weeks


----------



## e$h (Apr 30, 2007)

I'll be 16 weeks this Friday.  I'm relaxing in 3 more weeks due to a wedding.


----------



## HoneyDew (Apr 30, 2007)

This thread is SO encouraging. 

I could NEVER get past 6 or 7 weeks and even during those weeks it was hard.

I am now 6 weeks post and I really don't feel like I need a relaxer anytime soon!!  I think the trick for me is the condtioning.

I have been using my Mane N Tail as a deep conditioner, leaving it on for at least 20-30 min ( without heat sometimes).  I have also been kinda melting my Sidr Tree Butter Balm a little so that it is easier to get down to my roots.  My Pink Solia needs some credit, too. 

Anyway, I think I will be able to stretch to 9 weeks.  I want to go longer, but I am going out of town and want a fresh do. 

Thanks ladies!


----------



## lucy (Apr 30, 2007)

okay, so I want to start stretching like you guys do, but Ive never done that before and Im due for a relaxer next week. (6 wks)   I am torn, because I am learning so much here, and want to start baggying, airdrying, cowashing etc. but my hair is starting to break since its due for a touch-up.  Being that this is all new to me, should I get the touch-up and start fresh with everything while me hair is stronger, or should I stretch it now?  Im afraid that if I try all this new stuff now, I may do more harm than good.  I think Im gonna relax this week, and then turn over a whole new leaf.


----------



## CAPlush (Apr 30, 2007)

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> This thread is SO encouraging.
> 
> I could NEVER get past 6 or 7 weeks and even during those weeks it was hard.
> 
> ...


 
Hey, I have one of those!  I did a Hennalucent treatment and flat-ironed for my last stretch and got 1 week further than I originally planned.  I know you can get to 8 weeks! I think I'm going to go for this treatment again in a couple of weeks.


----------



## HoneyDew (Apr 30, 2007)

CAPlush said:
			
		

> Hey, I have one of those!  I did a Hennalucent treatment and flat-ironed for my last stretch and got 1 week further than I originally planned.  I know you can get to 8 weeks! I think I'm going to go for this treatment again in a couple of weeks.




I want to get past 8 weeks.  even when I get to 9 weeks, I am going to see if I can go one or 2 more weeks.  My BF is going on a business trip right at my 9 week mark and I am going with him.  I really don't want any drama with my hair, but I really want to stretch until I just can't do it anymore.  Maybe I will just relax at 9 weeks and do longer next time.


----------



## Tchutchuca (Apr 30, 2007)

17 weeks and still strong. My hair need to recover.


----------



## Cocotte (Apr 30, 2007)

*I am currently 8 weeks since I had my last relaxer what works for me is a moisturizing conditioner. Silicon mix works wonders*


----------



## lucy (May 1, 2007)

lucy said:
			
		

> okay, so I want to start stretching like you guys do, but Ive never done that before and Im due for a relaxer next week. (6 wks) I am torn, because I am learning so much here, and want to start baggying, airdrying, cowashing etc. but my hair is starting to break since its due for a touch-up. Being that this is all new to me, should I get the touch-up and start fresh with everything while me hair is stronger, or should I stretch it now? Im afraid that if I try all this new stuff now, I may do more harm than good. I think Im gonna relax this week, and then turn over a whole new leaf.


 
someone help please... anyone???


----------



## Dijah (May 1, 2007)

lucy said:
			
		

> someone help please... anyone???



You can try to stretch a little at a time, add one or two weeks to the time you stretch.  Instead of relaxing at week 6 try week 7 this time maybe next time week 9.  Watch your hair and see how it responds.


----------



## lucy (May 1, 2007)

Dijah said:
			
		

> You can try to stretch a little at a time, add one or two weeks to the time you stretch. Instead of relaxing at week 6 try week 7 this time maybe next time week 9. Watch your hair and see how it responds.


 
thats what i was plannin. i guess what i was asking though, is since i just found this forum and all these new techniques, ie. airdrying, cowashing, baggying etc.  is it wise to start them now while im in need of a relaxer?  before finding this forum i was planning on relaxing this weekend.  actually, a stylist said to me last weekend that my ends are feeling weak, as if i need a relaxer.  i think im just gonna do it, and start the stretch next go round.  thanx dijah.


----------



## Dijah (May 2, 2007)

lucy said:
			
		

> thats what i was plannin. i guess what i was asking though, is since i just found this forum and all these new techniques, ie. airdrying, cowashing, baggying etc.  is it wise to start them now while im in need of a relaxer?  before finding this forum i was planning on relaxing this weekend.  actually, a stylist said to me last weekend that my ends are feeling weak, as if i need a relaxer.  i think im just gonna do it, and start the stretch next go round.  thanx dijah.



That's a good idea, it give you a fresh palette to start with.


----------



## prettypuff1 (May 2, 2007)

I am going for 15 weeks... i want to relax the last week of  june to see if i am apl yet...


----------



## janeemat (May 2, 2007)

I'm on my second 12 wk stretch.  I'm 10 wks post today and so far so good.  I do my entire stretch rollersetting twice a week.  Today is wash day. WOO HOO!


----------



## bablou00 (May 2, 2007)

Right now I am only 9weeks post but i feel like Im 12. My NG is just too thick to manage when it grows in and I run out of style options so I get lazy with my hair. Just did a protein treatment because I colored w/ Bigen on Sat. Tryin to wait till August but dont know if that will happen


----------



## The Girl (May 2, 2007)

bablou00 said:
			
		

> Right now I am only 9weeks post but i feel like Im 12. My NG is just too thick to manage when it grows in and I run out of style options so I get lazy with my hair. Just did a protein treatment because I colored w/ Bigen on Sat. Tryin to wait till August but dont know if that will happen


baby, I am soo lazy I have pre pooed with Vatika twice this past week bc I was gonna wash after I dropped the baby off at school the next morning .....and it hasnt been washed yet!  I feel so nasty but surprisingly it looks so healthy.  I know tonight I must end the madness.  It just takes so long.....


----------



## prospurr4 (May 3, 2007)

I am 4 weeks post and plan to relax at 12 weeks.  I wear rollersets during the entire stretch, washing once per week.  I must say that Bamboo Silica has made my 4b roots a lot more managable, so stretching to 12 weeks is no big deal....ANYMORE.


----------



## favorc (Jun 16, 2007)

I'm doing six months. I will be getting my relaxer in August. So far so good, for right now.


----------



## Bellavita6 (Jun 16, 2007)

I'm 6 weeks post and aiming to do a 12 week stretch.  It is sooo hard because i am using BT and I feel more like I'm 8 weeks post instead of 6.


----------



## achangedlife (Jun 18, 2007)

The longest I've done was 13wks but that wasn't by choice, I was broke at the time. I'm 4 wks post relaxer but now that I've discovered thermasmooth I want to try for 12wks.


----------



## bablou00 (Jun 19, 2007)

well I have made it past 14wks only 10 more wks to go till I hit my 6mos mark. This stretch has been fun and challanging. I have learned a lot about my hair what it likes and dislikes. I am learning different styles and ways to do my hair w/ out combing. My NG is hella thick but w/ my new products I am able to manage.


----------



## sareca (Jun 19, 2007)

I voted 15-17 weeks, but that was a long time ago. I'm back to doing 1 year stretches.   I just prefer them.


----------



## lana (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm at almost 10 weeks....I wanted to texlax this week but that's not going to happen so I'll be washing it again on Thursday and doing the rest Friday morning. I might as well stretch to August which will give me about 15-16 weeks. That will be my longest stretch ever. I'm trying my best to keep chemicals off of my scalp...just three-four times a year ( a light texlax ).


----------



## TLC1020 (Jun 19, 2007)

The longest I stretched was 12 weeks, I stopped there b/c my hair was shedding really bad and began in tangle at the roots. Right now I am 4 wks post and aiming to touch-up between 8-10wks.


----------



## Mook's hair (Jun 19, 2007)

In 2006 I only got 2 relaxers. I survived by doing a lot of cornrows.

Right now I'm 9 weeks post-relaxer. And the thickness is somewhat overwhelming. I'll probably wash & cornrow tonight. I'm in a bun right now. 

I've found that it is best to only comb it when I'm braiding / just after washing & deep conditioning.


----------



## lejardinier (Jun 19, 2007)

Stretched from 12/21/06 to 6/1/07. Wasn't too bad once I got past the 3 month point. When ready for my t/u got the surprise of my life to find out that the person who has been doing my t/u for years wasn't doing hair at a salon anymore!


----------



## tkj25 (Jul 15, 2007)

ladies you are inspirational with all your relaxer stretching techniques, advice, and tips! i'm trying to share them with my mom, who's used to relaxing root to tip every 6-8 weeks!  it's so frustrating at times, but i think she's finally open to trying new things. if you're going to relax, do it right -- stretching is definitely the way to go. so thank you all for raising the bar for healthy, relaxed hair techniques.


----------



## sugarose (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm on my first 8 month stretch. I am about 2 1/2 months into my stretch, and I am just starting to have some problems. I find that washing more often is helping me out a lot. Also when I pre-poo I apply to all of my new growth (as if I am doing a touch-up) and this helps a lot too.

If this stretch goes well I will probably touch-up only 3 times a year.


----------



## wantlonghair25 (Aug 6, 2007)

8-9 weeks stretch


----------



## Treasure2k6 (Aug 6, 2007)

Currently at about 7 weeks post and its a constant fight already! I can usually go about 10 weeks safely but I am trying to stretch this go around until December.


----------



## Tamrin (Aug 6, 2007)

Im at 9 weeks and stretching till the end of september. Co washing 2 x a wk has been helping. I co wash with Aveda Rosemary mint conditioner.  and occasionally smooth infusion by aveda also. good light weight leave ins such as Lacio Lacio, salerm and Pantene ProV hydrationg comb in treatment has help to detangle.  I was having breakage so until I relax again I have stopped using BT (for now) the breakage reduce and I moisturize twice a day and use Avocado and mango butter or JBCO to seal in moisture. I only air dry.


----------



## hair_wit_favor (Aug 6, 2007)

I've gone 7 months--I never have a problem dealing with new growth either..I'm not doing it again though. From here out I'll be stretching 12-14 weeks.


----------



## Tamrin (Aug 6, 2007)

hair_wit_favor said:


> I've gone 7 months--I never have a problem dealing with new growth either..I'm not doing it again though. From here out I'll be stretching 12-14 weeks.


 
7 months wow. bowing at your feet.. girl how do you do it..


----------



## e$h (Aug 6, 2007)

I'll be 13 weeks this Wednesday.  I'm aiming to relax right before the New Year.  I'm washing my hair 2wice a week and it helps alot.  If my hair has been flat ironed, I won't wash it for a week.  That also helps because it's less manipulation.


----------



## **WonderWoman** (Aug 6, 2007)

*I'm in!!! Stretching for 6 months. I'm almost at 2months.*


----------



## Misseyl (Aug 7, 2007)

August 17 will be 6 months.  I'm using braids to stretch.. I'm going to be stretching until I can't take the braids anymore and so far, I'm coping very well.


----------



## MrsHouston (Aug 7, 2007)

My last texturizer stretch was 26 weeks... this time around I'm going 28 weeks.


----------



## luvmesumhair (Aug 7, 2007)

hair_wit_favor said:


> *I've gone 7 months*--I never have a problem dealing with new growth either..I'm not doing it again though. From here out I'll be stretching 12-14 weeks.


 
Girl please tell me how was you wearing your hair during that time to look decent!


----------



## **WonderWoman** (Aug 7, 2007)

*Since this is a support thread, here's my 2cents:*

*** MSM! - if anyone is not plugged in & can stand to take this...TAKE IT!!! My NG is sooo soft, i keep stroking it. (i'm only 2months but have crazy NG)*

*** End-All - Massaging this into my NG tames that jungle!*

*** Organics Mayo Leave-in --- no words, absolutely no words! This give my hair softness & strength*

*** Ojon Restorative Hair Trearment - After pre-pooing overnight with this, my hair was unbelievably soft & moisturized, and a daily dab does wonders *

*Anyone wanna share tips?*


----------



## RosesBlack (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm as of yesterday in week 8 of my stretch.  My best product has to be my con mixes.  What Con I mix up depends on how my hair is feeling.

Also I stopped fighting the fluff and that helps a lot.


----------



## sareca (Aug 8, 2007)

My next relaxer touch-up is in just a few weeks. I'm so excited!  I'll probably be taking my kinky twists out today or tomorrow--I think I'll wait until my Pibbs arrives so I can rollerset with it after takedown. 

ETA: I'm not crazy about my hair's porosity right now, so I'll be working on that for the next two weeks. I'm doing ACV rinses every other day. Anybody have any other suggestions I'm all eyes.


----------



## KathyMay (Aug 8, 2007)

**WonderWoman** said:


> *Since this is a support thread, here's my 2cents:*
> 
> *** MSM! - if anyone is not plugged in & can stand to take this...TAKE IT!!! My NG is sooo soft, i keep stroking it. (i'm only 2months but have crazy NG)*
> 
> ...




Taking notes.. Thanks!!!


----------



## JLove74 (Aug 8, 2007)

Yayyyyy, as of Aug 2nd I'm 9 months post.  Some days I'm serious about transitioning and other days, I want to grab that Phyto and slap it on these roots


----------



## sareca (Aug 8, 2007)

JLove74 said:


> Yayyyyy, as of Aug 2nd I'm 9 months post.  Some days I'm serious about transitioning and other days, I want to grab that Phyto and slap it on these roots



LOL, at the end of a super long stretch I always consider whether or not I want to natural too.


----------



## deltagyrl (Aug 8, 2007)

JLove74 said:


> Yayyyyy, as of Aug 2nd I'm 9 months post. Some days I'm serious about transitioning and other days, I want to grab that Phyto and slap it on these roots


 

OT-  I LOVE your hair.  You've made tremendous progress girlie!


----------



## YoungWavey (Aug 8, 2007)

I can't wait for tomorrow  finally 4 mos i could have done longer but i can't even put a comb thru my hair and i soo happy to see the results since i gotten my summer growth spurt. Hopefully this bring me closer to bsl b4 new year!!!


----------



## PinkPeony (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm going for 12-15 weeks this time maybe longer,currently I'm in week 9 right now.


----------



## Tamrin (Aug 8, 2007)

ella said:


> I'm going for 12-15 weeks this time maybe longer,currently I'm in week 9 right now.


 
How is it going for you so far. Im also nine weeks official today. how r you keeping the NG soft. mine is Co washing.


----------



## seeminglysweet (Aug 8, 2007)

I am also nine weeks. I will relax in early October. I normally only go 12 weeks but I'm going on vacation and getting braided for a couple weeks, that will draw me out through the end of September.


----------



## Puddles (Aug 9, 2007)

[size=+1] I stretch 12wks.[/size]


----------



## The Girl (Aug 9, 2007)

I am such a slacker sometimes I dunno if I said it but I ended my stretch.  I was 6 months.  There are some pics in my fotki.


----------



## Aussie (Aug 10, 2007)

nolechik said:


> The longest I've gone was 13 weeks in the past, but I that was pre-LHCF. I'm now @ week 12 post & I'm thinking of going at least 16 weeks or longer. I usually co wash on Weds. & poo/co/deep co on Saturdays. Like some others, Sta Sof Fro has helped combat the thick new growth as well!!!


 

wat brand is STA SOF FRO and where can i find it?


----------



## OneShinyface (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm around 19 weeks. This is the longest I have ever gone without a relaxer ever. I have amazed myself. I've also ignored the pleas of my DH and my mom to do something. 

I think stretching has helped me avoid the shedding nightmare of my last Accutane treatment 4 years ago. I am on it again and have been for almost 6 months and things are just fine in the shedding department...knock on wood!


----------



## SerenityBreeze (Aug 12, 2007)

Stretchers past 8 weeks...What are you doing with your hair?? Do any of you wear your hair down? Are you washing and rollersetting each week? Are you flatironing your hair? Are you going to Salons? Anyone Airdrying?  I went this weekend and the stylist thought I was crazy for attempting to stretch past 8 weeks. It was really discouraging.


----------



## seymone (Aug 12, 2007)

I am going to stretch for 6 months and then do a corrective relaxer. Hopefully I will find one that will not make my hair revert. Currently I am one month post relaxer and have an inch of new growth. I am going to wear kinky twist for a good part of the next five months. 

The one thing that works that I will not do often is blowdry on cool air and then flat iron with T3. Result equals beautiful straight bouncy hair.

Wish me luck ladies.


----------



## Ms. Plain Jane (Aug 12, 2007)

SerenityBreeze said:


> Stretchers past 8 weeks...What are you doing with your hair?? Do any of you wear your hair down? Are you washing and rollersetting each week? Are you flatironing your hair? Are you going to Salons? Anyone Airdrying? I went this weekend and the stylist thought I was crazy for attempting to stretch past 8 weeks. It was really discouraging.


 

I wear my hair down every day!  I rollerset once a week.  If that's not enough, two times a week.   Forget your stylist: s/he is a straight hater!  You can do it!  What's your current regimen?


----------



## Alisha08 (Aug 14, 2007)

I usually relax about every 12 weeks and this was before the forum (even with my hatin stylist, somehow i just knew this was better for my hair). The stretch I'm on now is a first tho, I'm going for 20 weeks. (someone pray for me)


----------



## janeemat (Aug 14, 2007)

SerenityBreeze said:


> Stretchers past 8 weeks...What are you doing with your hair?? Do any of you wear your hair down? Are you washing and rollersetting each week? Are you flatironing your hair? Are you going to Salons? Anyone Airdrying? I went this weekend and the stylist thought I was crazy for attempting to stretch past 8 weeks. It was really discouraging.


 
I wash, deep cond and rollerset my hair every Wed and Sat. I wear it down the following day and then finger comb it into a pin up. I may even throw a few rollers in the top at night so it will look fluffed in the pin up. This works for me like a champ. I'm 11 wks post.


----------



## Aussie (Aug 15, 2007)

Aussie said:


> wat brand is STA SOF FRO and where can i find it?


 


bumpinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Aussie (Aug 18, 2007)

Ok i went to the salon today to get my relaxer. Here is how it went:

I based my hair the night b4 because I know stylist dont base your hair like THEY SHOULD!!! I went in today and as soon as I sat down she did about 6 parts and based.... THAT WAS ITerplexed!!! Thank God I based myself because I surely would have burned :burning:if I relied on that little lip gloss that she thought would protect my scalp. After that she just started slapping the relaxer on my hair..... didn't detangle my hair or anything. Once again I took the precaution to detangle the night b4. I didn't realize she was putting the creamy crack on UNTIL i looked in the mirror. I was stunned that she started without asking what strength, or relaxer I would like to use. WOW!!! But I took it upon myself to ASK ANYWAY!!.... While she was smoothing the relaxer with her hands it started tingling in the back. I told her and she told a stylist to put some neutralizer on that spot. HUmmmmm... it worked for like 2 mins. 

After that the wash lady took me to the wash bowl and started READING A MAGAZINE!!!!!!!! HELLOOOOOOOOOOOO chemical on my head!!!  I told her that my head was tingling and it was time to rinse it out. SHE HAD THE NERVE TO SAY HOLD ON LET ME GO CHECK WITH THE STYLIST TO SEE IF I SHOULD WASH IT OUT!!! huh??? whose head is at risk??? I looked at her and said "lady its burning". So she rinsed it out. Geez!!! When she rinsed it out I asked her if there was a protein step before the neutralizer and she said yes. So she put it in my hair and I sat with a shower cap over my head for about 15 mins while she washed other girls. HUmmmmmmmmm once again I was just thinking about this site and wondering if I could get some LCHF nazis to come knock some sense into these ppl:hardslap:. WHen she finally got back to me she washed it out and ONCE AGAIN i asked her can she leave the neutralizer in my hair for 5 mins. She said "well im going to wash you like 3 times so the relaxer should be out". I said " Well i want my PH to go down in my hair so I want to leave it on". 

SHe looked at me like she didnt even know what PH meant.... damn shame. So she started washing my hair and I asked was the neutralizer color indicated. GUESS WHAT SHE SAID??.... " um no this is a neutralizing shampoo".... so i said " So is this the neutralizer that color codes?"... she said " No its a neutralizing shampoo not a neutralizer"..... After that I felt like taking her head and!!!! LMAO!!! she just didnt get it. So after she washed me 3 times, I asked again if she could leave it on.... just then someone had to get their hair blow dried so she said she will leave it on and come back to wash it. lol Good thing she had to blow dry because I was getting mad that she would rinse it after lathering my hair for 2 seconds. So about 10 mins went by and she finally came back to wash it out and wash my hair again. So by then I knew my hair was happy and my mission was complete. Lol I really thought I would leave the wash bowl upset. After rinsing she put the deep conditioner on and I sat under the dryer for about 20-30 mins. (They were getting busy). After rinsing my for the last time I got my rollerset, sat under the dryer again, and got my hair wrapped. Job well done I would say. Hardly any hairs came out and she had to trim a light amount off my ends. 

I got home, moisturized, sealed, and trimmed my own hair to remove the nap knots at the ends that formed due to my natural hair, so now I have nice layers. My hair journey for armpit length starts today. Thanks LHCF!!!


----------



## Lady Esquire (Aug 18, 2007)

aussie, cute story. glad it came out nicely.


----------



## OneShinyface (Aug 19, 2007)

I tried the coconut milk pre-poo today but can't say just yet that it was a great help. I think I left it on along with coconut oil for about an hour then did a poo w/CON and conditioned in the shower, thus lots of using steam w/Garnier Fructis Curl & Shine. I used the Curl & Shine hair leave-in too, which is GREAT. 

Detangling took forever. I so wish all of my hair was 3c like the top and nape of my hair. The crown was vicious. I had to cut several knots out of the crown and the right side of my hair. For some reason, the top/front and left side are fairly wavy and easy to detangle. I should have taken a pic of the hair I shed after not combing for two weeks.

I used a blowdryer for the first time in months to straighten it as much as I could. My hair looked like a cross between Diana Ross and Chaka. I can tell I've gained a bit of length though.

Then...oh, the horror...I broke out the Gold N' Hot curling iron - I felt like my ceramic flat irons just wouldn't do. I used a low setting to try to straighten the 3 inches of NG I have. It helped somewhat so tonight, I'm sleeping with my silk scarf tied as tight as I can stand it to see if that will help it lie down. 

I'm just so tired of wearing buns. Maybe tomorrow night I'll try a braid out. Four hours of hair care wore me out.

Still, I can't believe I've managed to go this far without a relaxer.

Good luck to us all!


----------



## OneShinyface (Aug 22, 2007)

Okay. I have to figure out what to do with my hair. My son's senior pictures are tomorrow and I need to take a shot with him and my DH. It is VERY humid in MI right now and my hair is puffy. 

I wore it down for the first time in months on Monday while on a business trip and by the end of the day, I had to twist it into a knot to keep it together. It's back in a bun, but I can't take a picture with my hair in a freakin' bun!!

I also can't look like I'm wearing a helmet tomorrow, but I don't want to cave and relax it tonight. 

Decisions! Decisions!


----------



## Seven7 (Oct 1, 2007)

I usually stretch 12wks. I am in kinky twist right now and I hoping to go 24wks. erplexed


----------



## Tamrin (Oct 1, 2007)

plummy7734 said:


> I usually stretch 12wks. I am in kinky twist right now and I hoping to go 24wks. erplexed


 

You can do it. Im at 17 weeks wed. now in semi twists and braids. Im suppose to ge a touch up in Nov.  but I really want to go tilll December.


----------



## blueabyss333 (Oct 4, 2007)

I stretch to 14 weeks.  I don't seem to have the patience to any longer than that because I want to see my progress.  The last month I might wear a wig, braids, or afro phony.


----------



## jade998 (Oct 23, 2007)

I am 12 weeks post and I am aiming for 17 weeks. Sta so fro works wonders.


----------



## pinkcar2222 (Oct 24, 2007)

I used to get a touch-up every  weeks and what has resulted is really over processed thin hair. I just started stretching in July and so far can only make it to about 7-8 weeks. Right now I am on week 7 and my hair is breaking and shedding now already. ( 4b relaxed ) I did a protein condish w/ mayo and egg and a moisturizing condish and it's still breaking and shedding. I have hair all over the place and it seems to be getting thinner.

To work w/ some of the breakage and new growth, I sectioned my hair in 4 parts, sprayed the new growth w/ s-curl and sealed w/ wgo oil. 

Since I don't know how to braid is it ok that I put my 4 way parted hair in scrunchies? I don't have them in tight just enough to keep in held together and parted.
Is this ok?


----------



## almondjoi85 (Oct 26, 2007)

I had never heard of a relaxer stretch until I found this forum.  I would always relax my hair every 6 weeks or so when I had a major KITCHEN!  I can't take having a kitchen .... i'm self conscious about the naps :-(


----------



## Amour (Oct 27, 2007)

in my siggy...

i am soo overdue a relaxer I just havn't had the time lol


----------



## DayStar (Oct 30, 2007)

im currently 10 weeks, i have no set time to relax yet..


----------



## cocoaluv (Oct 30, 2007)

pinkcar2222 said:


> I used to get a touch-up every weeks and what has resulted is really over processed thin hair. I just started stretching in July and so far can only make it to about 7-8 weeks. Right now I am on week 7 and my hair is breaking and shedding now already. ( 4b relaxed ) I did a protein condish w/ mayo and egg and a moisturizing condish and it's still breaking and shedding. I have hair all over the place and it seems to be getting thinner.
> 
> To work w/ some of the breakage and new growth, I sectioned my hair in 4 parts, sprayed the new growth w/ s-curl and sealed w/ wgo oil.
> 
> ...


*Someone please help this lady out!!! I dont know what to tell you to do but if my hair was breaking off and thinning I'd be going crazy.*

*Do you deep condition?*


----------



## vivEz daNs lamouR (Nov 2, 2007)

The last time I got a perm was August 7th, so right now I'm almost 12 weeks post, trying to stretch until December 7th to make an even 16 weeks.

I've NEVER done this before.. usually I habitually get a perm every 8 weeks. God help me!


----------



## SouthernTease (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm not stretching... transitioning... 40 weeks (10 months)
into my transition.

Low Manipulation is KEY!!!
I can't stress that enough.
Biggest lesson I ever learned on LHCF.


----------



## Tiffanyantt (Dec 10, 2007)

10-12 weeks is the max for me


----------



## bbdgirl (Dec 10, 2007)

Right now I am at week 11 and I my hair is okay.  I am really enjoying the texture, just not enjoying trying to comb it.  It is a litte fuzzy in the front but I will slick i;t down with coconut oil tomorrow hopefully that will help.  I am not sure when I will get a touch up.  I thought January 1st but now I am not so sure I will just wait and see.  B/c going natural is calling me again.  My hair was just so strong when it was natural.


----------



## snugglez41685 (Jan 15, 2008)

Right Now is the longest  stretch I've done so far. My Last touch up was sometime in September 07. So I don't know exactly how many weeks that is  but I'm proud of myself for controlling my breakage. Usually I couldn't go this far!


----------



## Coffee (Jan 15, 2008)

My last stretch was a "baby" stretch compared to most of yawl, but it was a start for me. I stretched 9 weeks and next time I'm hoping for 10 weeks .


----------



## shelly25 (Jan 15, 2008)

Well my last touch up was during the 1st week of january.  I'm doing the 6 month relaxer stretch challenge, so I'll see if I can last that long...


----------



## Tamrin (Jan 15, 2008)

My last stretch ended last week. 31 weeks. But I did good. Im stretching agin until July.


----------



## Misseyl (Jan 16, 2008)

Ok, now it's Jan. 2008 and I've stretched up to 11 months.. I've been wearing braids for the last 8 months and intend to take them down the last week of May which would make it 15 months...Can't wait...


----------



## froggie08 (Apr 4, 2008)

I hope to stretch this relaxor until the end of May (12 weeks). Wish me luck.


----------



## miami74 (Apr 4, 2008)

froggie08 said:


> I hope to stretch this relaxor until the end of May (12 weeks). Wish me luck.


 
*Good luck!  I am attempting to stretch to 14 weeks.  I'm hanging in there so far.*


----------



## RegaLady (Apr 4, 2008)

I longer my hair gets, to longer I will stretch.  This last week was my longest in a while.  It was 12 weeks.  So my next perm is not due until June 15th.  I will hold in there.  I may have to wait even longer, because my beautician overlapped the perm.  So my ends are shot.So text time I relax, I will get a trim.  12 weeks is for me!


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (Apr 4, 2008)

brownhaired_bonanza said:


> More power to ya. Anything beyond 8 weeks and I've got a major fight on my hands.


 
YUP! I thought all my hair was going to fall out!


----------



## Ummalhadiqah (Apr 5, 2008)

I strech to about 14 to 16 weeks.  I cant go longer than that without looking really "toeup". lol


----------



## filthyfresh (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm 23 weeks post, I only have one more week to go for my 6 month stretch. I didn't think I could do it, honestly. But I've managed to do it. I was actually transitioning in the beginning, but I miss my relaxed hair. If I do decide to go natural, I'm going to wear a wig until I'm ready to BC. Because I hate having two textures. I'd rather just go big or go home.


----------



## neyhla (Apr 27, 2008)

hello,
im 17 Weeks post and i want to  go to 26 weeks post
but it's so difficult


----------



## Misseyl (Apr 28, 2008)

Misseyl said:


> Ok, now it's Jan. 2008 and I've stretched up to 11 months.. I've been wearing braids for the last 8 months and intend to take them down the last week of May which would make it 15 months...Can't wait...


  Sorry to report that I had to do a touchup in March "08 because I couldn't go any longer.  I gained about 5 inches of new growth but I didn't relax everybit because I was afraid of overprocessing so I used my faithful Profectiv Healthy Ends and apply it to areas that I did not want relaxed, well after neutralizing I realized I might have used too much profectiv because I have about a 2 inch section in the middle that haven't been relaxed.  So I plan to do a corrective in the next 16/18 weeks during my next retouch...

I'll post pictures in another couple of weeks to show my progress..


----------



## MD_Lady (Apr 28, 2008)

I’m a 4a (mostly) and I get my hair relaxed every 6 weeks. I used to wait 8 weeks, but it didn’t work out so well. I’d really like to stretch to 8 weeks, but I’m afraid I’ll have quite a bit of breakage (especially near my nape where the hair is coarsest and driest). I’d like to think that co-washing and careful conditioning and moisturizing will help me, but I’m just not sure. Can anyone share any advice or thoughts?


----------



## MD_Lady (Apr 28, 2008)

pinkcar2222 said:


> I used to get a touch-up every weeks and what has resulted is really over processed thin hair. I just started stretching in July and so far can only make it to about 7-8 weeks. Right now I am on week 7 and my hair is breaking and shedding now already. ( 4b relaxed ) I did a protein condish w/ mayo and egg and a moisturizing condish and it's still breaking and shedding. *I have hair all over the place and it seems to be getting thinner. *To work w/ some of the breakage and new growth, I sectioned my hair in 4 parts, sprayed the new growth w/ s-curl and sealed w/ wgo oil. Since I don't know how to braid is it ok that I put my 4 way parted hair in scrunchies? I don't have them in tight just enough to keep in held together and parted.
> Is this ok?


 
Could your hair _look_ thinner because of the contrast between the texture of your new growth and relaxed hair? The texture of my new growth is coiled much tighter than my relaxed hair. As a result, my relaxed hair doesn’t lay as flat (if that makes any sense) when I have quite a bit of new growth. My ends wind up looking pretty thin and scraggly, even though I haven't really lost all that much hair to shedding.

You should also make sure to keep your hair hydrated. I’d been having some major breakage in the back of my hair for quite some time. It finally dawned on me that, while I could oil other parts of my scalp every other day, that part of my hair needed daily attention. You might find that you need to oil the driest areas of your scalp before your roots in that area feel dry. I’ve tried doing this and it’s helped me quite a bit.

Good luck!


----------



## filthyfresh (Apr 28, 2008)

MD_Lady said:


> I’m a 4a (mostly) and I get my hair relaxed every 6 weeks. I used to wait 8 weeks, but it didn’t work out so well. I’d really like to stretch to 8 weeks, but I’m afraid I’ll have quite a bit of breakage (especially near my nape where the hair is coarsest and driest). I’d like to think that co-washing and careful conditioning and moisturizing will help me, but I’m just not sure. Can anyone share any advice or thoughts?


 
You've got the right idea so far. I'm mostly 4A as well, which I didn't know until I started stretching. If you wash your hair weekly, co-wash when necessary and keep it well moisturized, then you should be able to stretch to 8 weeks. Do you use heat a lot? I noticed when I limited my direct heat (blowdrying, flat ironing) to once a week, it made a real difference in my hair. I've stretched for 23 weeks now, when I've never stretched longer than 8-12 weeks before.  So my advice would be:

1. Cut down on heat usage, if you can.
2. Implement some protein in your regimen if you haven't.
3. Moisturize 2x a day. I usually do it before I go to bed and before I leave in the morning.

HTH.


----------



## MD_Lady (Apr 28, 2008)

filthyfresh said:


> You've got the right idea so far. I'm mostly 4A as well, which I didn't know until I started stretching. If you wash your hair weekly, co-wash when necessary and keep it well moisturized, then you should be able to stretch to 8 weeks. Do you use heat a lot? I noticed when I limited my direct heat (blowdrying, flat ironing) to once a week, it made a real difference in my hair. I've stretched for 23 weeks now, when I've never stretched longer than 8-12 weeks before. So my advice would be:
> 
> 1. Cut down on heat usage, if you can.
> 2. Implement some protein in your regimen if you haven't.
> ...


 
Thanks for the suggestions! 

I do a light protein (ORS hair mayo qualifies as a 'light protein', right?) weekly. I use a more intense protein treatment (with a Paul Mitchell product) as it gets closer to my relaxer because that's when the shedding picks up. I DC with Phyto hair masque (I don't recall the exact name) after the intense treatment. 

I use a hair drier after I wash or co-wash. I haven't quite figured out how to pull off styling without using a hair drier after I co-wash. 

I moisturize/oil my scalp nightly and spot treat as needed in the morning. Whatever I put on my hair doesn't absorb right away, so I'm kind of worried about have oily hair when I leave for work in the morning. That's another trick that I haven't mastered, but I'm working on it.


----------



## filthyfresh (Apr 28, 2008)

MD_Lady said:


> Thanks for the suggestions!
> 
> I do a light protein (ORS hair mayo qualifies as a 'light protein', right?) weekly. I use a more intense protein treatment (with a Paul Mitchell product) as it gets closer to my relaxer because that's when the shedding picks up. I DC with Phyto hair masque (I don't recall the exact name) after the intense treatment.
> 
> ...


 
Everything sounds good, seems like you need to moisturize your ends and seal with oil. I used to oil my scalp too, but like you said I'd have oily hair in the morning. I moisturize my ends with Elasta QP Mango Butter & seal with an oil (like Kemi Oyl, EVOO, Castor Oil, Grapeseed Oil, etc. whatever I have lying around). I think that might work better for you, IMO. Once I started just focusing on my ends, I didn't need to oil my scalp. Unless you're using a growth aid, you shouldn't have to do too much to your scalp. HTH.


----------



## miami74 (Apr 28, 2008)

MD_Lady said:


> I’m a 4a (mostly) and I get my hair relaxed every 6 weeks. I used to wait 8 weeks, but it didn’t work out so well. I’d really like to stretch to 8 weeks, but I’m afraid I’ll have quite a bit of breakage (especially near my nape where the hair is coarsest and driest). I’d like to think that co-washing and careful conditioning and moisturizing will help me, but I’m just not sure. Can anyone share any advice or thoughts?



I pretty much do what filthyfresh stated.  I'm currently 13 weeks post and will be relaxing this weekend at 14 weeks.  I used to relax every 5-6 weeks.  Another thing that helped me is prepooing on dry hair with conditioner and coconut milk each time I washed/CW (2xs a week).  It helped to soften up my NG tremendously.  I did have to start doing a mild to moderate protein treatment weekly by 10 weeks.  I use ORS Hair Mayo and Capilo Miel y Leche (dominican product) mixed with coconut milk and honey, as a prepoo.  I follow with a  DC 2xs a week as well with moisturizing conditioners.  Since then my breakage has stopped tremendously.  I only comb my hair on wash days as well.  Daily protective styling helped reduce my manipulation as well.  Good luck to you.


----------



## filthyfresh (Apr 28, 2008)

miami74 said:


> I pretty much do what filthyfresh stated. I'm currently 13 weeks post and will be relaxer this weekend at 14 weeks. I used to relax every 5-6 weeks. *Another thing that helped me is prepooing on dry hair with conditioner and coconut milk each time I washed/CW (2xs a week). It helped to soften up my NG tremendously.* I did have to start doing a mild to moderate protein treatment weekly by 10 weeks. I use ORS Hair Mayo and Capilo Miel y Leche (dominican product) mixed with coconut milk and honey, as a prepoo. I follow with a DC 2xs a week as well with moisturizing conditioners. Since then my breakage has stopped tremendously. I only comb my hair on wash days as well. *Daily protective styling helped reduced my manipulation as well.* Good luck to you.


 
I do that too! LOL. I forgot to mention the coconut milk.


----------



## NYAmicas (Apr 28, 2008)

I;ve just been doing twist outs and bantu knots--Im on week 13 and my roots are crazy.

Havent decided how long Im going to stretch this time.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 28, 2008)

I usually stretch my relaxers for 12-14 weeks. This time I'm stretching about 30 weeks - keeping my fingers crossed to complete it. I am currently at 19 and a half weeks. After this loooong stretch though I am returning to keeping my stretches between 10 - 12 weeks at a time because I feel like my hair is growing faster than it was before so I won't stretch this long anymore. I deep condition a lot but I am wearing boxed braids now for this long stretch.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 28, 2008)

i am on month 7. i used to stretch all the time and it never bothered me because i was getting it pressed and curled every other week. now i still stretch but i rollerset every week, sometimes twice a week. im planning on transitioning.  
my leave ins are HE HH, salerm 21 b5, redken butter treat and they all do what they claim to. so for right now i am good.
after i rollerset i flat iron my roots


----------



## Lady Esquire (Apr 28, 2008)

SouthernTease said:


> I'm not stretching... transitioning... 40 weeks (10 months)
> into my transition.
> 
> *Low Manipulation is KEY!!!*
> ...


 
ITA w/bolded. Tommorrow makes 18 weeks for me.  I am on my second 6-month stretch.  So far so good. Six more weeks to go. 

* First 11 weeks or so, I would prepoo, DC, rinse w/Capilo Sole and Cinnamon rinse, rollerset, silk wrap...weekly.

* Remaining weeks, I prepoo, DC, rinse w/Capilo rinse, airdry 80%, lightly blow-dry on cool, flat-iron...biweekly.

* I like this new schedule.  Its the best way to manage NG. Once it gets too bushy, I handle my hair less and less. 

* When I get to a certain length, I want to try braid-outs, twist-outs, wash-n-gos.  

* I also have yet to master that sleek "salon look" which is the last thing to make me the BOMB DIYer.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 29, 2008)

filthyfresh said:


> I'm 23 weeks post, I only have one more week to go for my 6 month stretch. I didn't think I could do it, honestly. But I've managed to do it. I was actually transitioning in the beginning, but I miss my relaxed hair. If I do decide to go natural, I'm going to wear a wig until I'm ready to BC. Because I hate having two textures. I'd rather just go big or go home.


 
Great job! Are you going to post pics?


----------



## filthyfresh (Apr 29, 2008)

Platinum said:


> Great job! Are you going to post pics?


 
Thanks! And yes I am. LOL.
I'm probably going to bring my camera to the salon.


----------



## Nanyanika (Jun 9, 2008)

i'm ending my stretch mid August, after i will touch-up every 12 weeks


----------



## Aggie (Jun 9, 2008)

den1 said:


> i'm ending my stretch mid August, *after i will touch-up every 12 weeks*


 
After my long stretch, this is the same decision that I made for my ownhair as well.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 9, 2008)

its been nine months already. i cant believe it but i am transitioning to natural.
my onlu problem now is finding styles that are cute but not too much manipulation or heat. tonight im gonna co wash and flat iron but i dont even want to do that.


----------



## NYAmicas (Jun 9, 2008)

Stretching again and I know I cant compete with some of you ladies, Im approaching week 6. I didn't process my relaxer well when I retouched in April so Im dealing with it the best way I know how. Which isnt much.erplexed
Hair master suggested I try Joico so I need to get that and maybe it'll help with my tangly hair and dry scalp.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Jun 10, 2008)

I just got a fresh relaxer last week. I'd like to stretch until October and get a fresh relaxer for my 1 yr anniversary. Chances are I'd be wigging it and wearing braids or a weave just to let my hair rest. We'll see....


----------



## The Princess (Jun 10, 2008)

Im at 7 weeks post and I notice well its now official, that my NG is comming in alot smoother not has hard as before, therefore I can stretch to 12-14 weeks which is my goal, and the aloe vera gel and coconut oil I order will really assist me with that. 

Going back just in case I left some of you all in the dark.erplexed Before I came to this site, I had order some hair skin and nails vitamins and also some Ultra Mega for women using them together.  I was used to just relaxing my hair every 7-8 weeks every times, never heard of anything called streching until comming here, I didn't even know you could do that. I was taking the pills faithfully, and I felt NG, but it was soft and my hair was still looking decents, I mean laying on my head flat. I relax my hair cause I was at 7-8 weeks, and was like, dang I just wasted some relaxer cause I could have waited another 2-3 weeks so I was upset with myself.  The light bulb should have come in right then. So I stop taking the pills for a month and my hair was bushy and the NG was rough and hard again. So I started back taking them, and once again my NG is soft and at Im at that stage again, when I would usually relax my hair but this time im streching for 12-14 weeks.  Im not saying this product will do the same for you, but from my own observation it working for me.  Its a keeper,

 I will keep you all posted with the vits. I also will have pics when I do relax, cause my avator is super old. 



natalied said:


> I'm curious to see how far everyone is stretching their relaxers. I'm at week 9 and am stretching for the first time without braids. So far so good. Only thing is I can't keep my hands out of my new growth
> 
> Also, please share the one thing you do or product you use that assists in the stretching.
> 
> ...


----------



## MiWay (Jun 10, 2008)

I just relaxed at 6 months (26 weeks) post.  I was transitioning, but decided I wasn't ready.  Co-washing, and bunning with JBCO and Fantasia IC Gel helped me get thru.  Every so often I'd flatiron my hair, but I didn't want to get in the habit of relying on heat.


----------



## Ramya (Jun 10, 2008)

From now on I'm going to stretch to 16 weeks. I am currently 10 weeks post and doing fine as long as I keep up with my washing 2-3 times a week.


----------



## TLC1020 (Jun 10, 2008)

From now on I am going to stretch no more than 10 weeks  I usually stretch 3 months but my roots become so tightly curled that they begin to look like dreds. At touch time my roots are often underprocessed b/c of the tight coils. If anyone knows how to unloosen the curl pattern please let me know .


----------



## IWantBSl09 (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm currently at 13 weeks now! This is a first for me...but I notice my hair gets tangled once dry. So I'm really trying not to touch it or mess with it alot. Plus Ive been shedding alot too. I started taking some garlic pills to see if those will help with the shedding. I am also gonna see if I can find Roux porosity control as I heard this works wonders on tangled hair...but please correct me if I'm wrong on this or if there are other alternatives.


----------



## Misseyl (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm also 13 weeks and what I do not is wash every 2 weeks, lay it back into a ponytail and don't comb it for the 2 weeks.  I rinse everynight and that's it...I have 3 more weeks to go before getting a touchup, can't wait


----------



## Britt (Jun 11, 2008)

TLC1020 said:


> From now on I am going to stretch no more than 10 weeks  I usually stretch 3 months but my roots become so tightly curled that they begin to look like dreds. At touch time my roots are often underprocessed b/c of the tight coils. If anyone knows how to unloosen the curl pattern please let me know .


 
_Maybe supplements might help? Plenty of members on the board have said that MSM enables them to stretch their relaxers b/c it softens/loosens their new growth a bit. _


----------



## Sepia_Rose (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm a little over 13 weeks post and I'm trying to hang in there for the full 20 I'd planned. erplexed  Eventually I want to stretch to a full six months, only relaxing twice a year.


----------



## Cocoa21 (Jun 11, 2008)

I stretched for the first time and went 24 wks. I'm proud of that but I honestly think it did more damage than good. I was going to transition but I missed my relaxed hair so I went back to relaxers. I also studied the board and noticed alot of naturals were tex-laxing and after weighing my options and hearing the opinions from all three sides (natural, tex-laxed, and relaxed) I concluded that relaxing is best for helping me maintain long healthy hair. So much hair broke off from tangles and knots and dealing with two textures that ultimately, if I decide to go natural in the future, I'm BC'ing as soon as I have a mini fro. Along with that, when I relaxed my hair, it was so coily and thick that I ended up underprocessed. =( 

I did pretty good for the first three months of my stretch, so I'm sticking with stretching for  12 wks from now on.


----------



## PureSilver (Jun 16, 2008)

*I'm currently 20wks post. I'll be 26wks when i relax come july MTH end. I'm really embracing stretching becase my hair loves to be left alone. My weaves are my best friends and i'm really happy my hair is getting longer and so much thicker. I'm hoping to be close to BSL once i relax. *

*Did i mention this is my longest stretch ever an i'll definately be stretching till the nd of Decmber after i relax in July. I have type 4b1 hair and even though this is my longest stretch it's been my best stretch to date. I haven't noticed or had any major setbacks just the usually shedding of dead hair.*

*I'm really excited and i thank LHCF and BHM for all the knowledge i've acquired in learning how to truly care for my hair.*


----------



## Hot40 (Aug 30, 2008)

I just stretched my 11 for 16 weeks she wore braids all summer.


----------



## Hot40 (Aug 31, 2008)

Ok please tell me what does stretching do ??


----------



## lavnder (Aug 31, 2008)

I stretch between 16 & 17 weeks, I love the results so far


----------



## mjeffers2 (Sep 1, 2008)

Glycerin and water mix.  I did alot of flexi-rods b/c I didnt want to manipulate that new growth and flexis were the only thing that would have stopped me from combing and brushing my hair.


----------



## fivetimestwo (Sep 1, 2008)

I was initially going to stretch for 16 weeks (last relaxer in mid-June) but since I have an event coming up in September I'll be relaxing then. I really am just focusing more on my new growth when I detangle and so far everything seems to be working out fine. I also am sure to put more moisturizer on my new growth. I really think the moisture is the key to a successful stretch.  This last wash I had a little more hair in the comb but it's probably just because I didn't really detangle the last time when I just rinsed my hair (after a workout, I just wanted to get the salt out of my hair). I think next time I will at least co-wash so I don't lose as much when I detangle again.


----------



## fivetimestwo (Sep 1, 2008)

Hot40 said:


> Ok please tell me what does stretching do ??



I think the purpose is to prevent overlapping when applying the relaxer, which in turn will cut down on overprocessing and damaged hair. If you wait a long time to relax, the line of demarcation (where the relaxed hair meets the new growth) is much easier to see and therefore, it's easier to _only_ get the relaxer on the new growth. 

Someone correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## TLC1020 (Sep 1, 2008)

I am 7 weeks post right now, going 12-13 weeks this time.  I was going no more than 10 but I'm going to see how this stretch goes.


----------



## feelfree (Sep 1, 2008)

I have been stretching for months at a time since about 2004.  My hairs' salvation has been my Rusk Sensories Smoother Leave-In Conditioner and my moisturizing spritz.  I last relaxed in early April and will stretch until Thanksgiving.


----------



## Hot40 (Sep 1, 2008)

Is it easier to stretch the longer you hair is?


----------



## Gigi-07 (Sep 1, 2008)

I usually stretch 6 months (26 weeks) with the help of the occasional braids, frequent co-washing, frequent DCing, and good amounts of heavy moisturizers.


----------



## dcprdiva (Sep 2, 2008)

I usually relax every 8 weeks - but I'm stretching it to 10-11 weeks this time.  I haven't stretched in awhile... last time i did it, my hair was SUPREMELY nappy and I couldn't stand it.  I'm going to use some more moisturizers this time around and see how it goes!


----------



## Lanea87 (Sep 3, 2008)

16 weeks....


----------



## Butterfly08 (Sep 5, 2008)

kitchen_tician said:


> I stretch 12-14 weeks. I'm currently 12 weeks. *My relaxer months are Feb, May, Aug, Nov*.


 
MINE ARE TOO!!!


----------



## Toy (Sep 5, 2008)

I am currently 8wks going for 10 wks.


----------



## Misseyl (Sep 9, 2008)

10 weeks going for 16..


----------



## zanna (Sep 10, 2008)

6 months for me. Not too bad at all.
Zanna


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 10, 2008)

Hot40 said:


> Is it easier to stretch the longer you hair is?


  bumping for answer to this question, cause I'm bout to die if I don't get a touch up in a few wks. (6wks. post, using MT)


----------



## Toy (Sep 11, 2008)

For me it seems like its harder to stretch my hair longer than 8 wks,I just relaxed my Hair today a couple of hours ago,and since i have been using Wen i was almost able to stretch to 10wks but i was so eager to see if i gained any length i relaxed today .


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 11, 2008)

toy said:


> For me it seems like its harder to stretch my hair longer than 8 wks,I just relaxed my Hair today a couple of hours ago,and since i have been using Wen i was almost able to stretch to 10wks but i was so eager to see if i gained any length i relaxed today .


so length has nothing to do with it?


----------



## Toy (Sep 11, 2008)

Flowinlocks,I meant to say the longer it gets the harder it is to stretch Sorry.


----------



## Monigirl (Sep 11, 2008)

Currently because I am pregnant I am stretching 16 weeks between. But after baby gets here I may go back to the regualr 10 to 11 week stretch.


----------



## NYAmicas (Sep 19, 2008)

Ugh! My roots are impossible! My hair looks like a wig


----------



## TLC1020 (Sep 20, 2008)

10 weeks post...


----------



## Tamrin (Sep 20, 2008)

10 weeks post. stretching till the new year that past 6 months. Im currently in twists. makes life so much easier.


----------



## JOI (Sep 20, 2008)

14 weeks post will Relaxer again October 3rd, June third is when I had my last relaxer. After October 3rd I'm Not relaxing again until February 12 2009 will be 18 weeks post. 2 days before my Valentines day Marriage Anniversary will be 11 years married :woohoo: Got to look Good for this day.


----------



## Toy (Sep 21, 2008)

I am 1wk and 3 days this time i am going 12 wks.


----------



## NiecyBell (Sep 21, 2008)

Ladies... I hope this question is not to silly.

What are some of the benefits of Stretching??


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Sep 25, 2008)

wow some of you ladies have stretch a long time. The longest i stretch was 7 1/2 wks. I just got a perm the other day and i was at 6wks and could not take the NG. My hair would be an afro if i streched the way some of you have.


----------



## trenise (Sep 26, 2008)

Okay, here is a crazy question, but here goes. What kind of hair do ya'll have to be able to strecth a relaxer to 16 weeks and longer?  I am new to this, but it must not be the same as what I have. LOL. I did do a 7 1/2 week stretch the last time and this is the first time I have ever gone that long - thanks to LHCF


----------



## TexturedTresses (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm at week ten right now I'm trying to go 12 weeks.  So far its okay although its starting to get a little tought right around now.


----------



## wheezy807 (Sep 26, 2008)

NiecyBell said:


> Ladies... I hope this question is not to silly.
> 
> What are some of the benefits of Stretching??


 Mainly to prevent overlapping already processed hair, overprocessing.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Sep 26, 2008)

I haven't had a touch-up since May.  I just took my Senegalese twist out last night, and the newgrowth is off the hook...just ridiculous!!!!


----------



## lilmsjanet (Sep 26, 2008)

3 more months and that will make this my official 1 year stretch ive been keeping my hair off my shoulders and no flat iron for a complete year and im proud to say that i think im armpitt lenght....but i sure as hell cant wait till my next relaxerrrrr the anticipation is killing me (fingers crossed)


----------



## trenise (Sep 26, 2008)

lilmsjanet said:


> 3 more months and that will make this my official 1 year stretch ive been keeping my hair off my shoulders and no flat iron for a complete year and im proud to say that i think im armpitt lenght....but i sure as hell cant wait till my next relaxerrrrr the anticipation is killing me (fingers crossed)


 
Wow, that is a long time. So it's been 9 months already? Your profile says you are 4b. I'm 4b also. So maybe there is hope for me that I can at least go 12 weeks.


----------



## Misseyl (Sep 27, 2008)

trenise said:


> Okay, here is a crazy question, but here goes. What kind of hair do ya'll have to be able to strecth a relaxer to 16 weeks and longer?  I am new to this, but it must not be the same as what I have. LOL. I did do a 7 1/2 week stretch the last time and this is the first time I have ever gone that long - thanks to LHCF


I have 4a/b and I stretch for 16 weeks..Once you start doing this, it gets easier over time. I use to get touchup every 8 weeks but I never retain any length, now that I wait longer, I have some length to show for it.


----------



## Mohair2008 (Oct 8, 2008)

October 15th will be 5 months for me.  Strugglin, but would like to try and go natural.  My new growth is dull in color.  Been trying to decide on what brand of semi color to use for a boost of shine.


----------



## LushLox (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm 12 weeks post, roll on December!


----------



## mistee11 (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm at 17 weeks post.  Didn't think I could go this long.   I hope that when I get relaxer touch up that I will have some good length retention!  Usually I get retouched at 8 weeks or so.  This is my longest stretch.


----------



## TexturedTresses (Oct 8, 2008)

My longest was this one... 11 1/2 weeks.  I need to figure out some tips so I can go even longer.


----------



## yuriko (Oct 8, 2008)

My longest ever was I think 5 months, but I wore braids for the last two months.  I can only go 10 weeks, after that I need a weave, cornrows, or just wear a wig


----------



## 2Cute! (Oct 24, 2008)

I haven't relaxed since March. Still not sure if I am going natural or not. So far, so good. The one good thing about not relaxing is that my hair doesn't get stringy anymore.

But this far out without a relaxer is WORK on wash day.


----------



## Misseyl (Oct 27, 2008)

I did a touchup (Phytorelaxer Index II) on Saturday (after a 16 week stretch) and it came out like a professional did it.  Love the results.. I also cut/even up my hair and give myself a bang and now my hair is slamming.  I've since learned that you hair will look like crap if it isn't given any direction.  Now when the wind blows, my hair falls into place... Love my cut..


----------



## likewtr4chklit (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm 16 weeks post this Thursday. I've decided to give in and get a bottle of Cowboy magic detangler just for the sake of not pulling out my hair when I detangle. Although my ng is pretty soft now b/c it stays moisturized, it's still getting rough in there.


----------



## morehairplease (Oct 27, 2008)

My goal this time around is 12 weeks. However, if I decide to get braids I am going to stretch for 6 months and relax in May.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm 12 weeks 2 days. I will relax at 15 weeks.


----------



## jerseyjill (Dec 29, 2008)

I am about 15-16 weeks post. But I keep my hair braided in cornrows and hidden under a wig. I wash and deep condition once a week. And every two weeks after it has dried I take down and rebraid each cornrow. If it wasn't for that I would be bald as heck. I can't stretch for a long time. Oh  no m'am!


----------



## gissellr78 (Dec 29, 2008)

natalied said:


> I'm curious to see how far everyone is stretching their relaxers. I'm at week 9 and am stretching for the first time without braids.  So far so good. Only thing is I can't keep my hands out of my new growth
> 
> Also, please share the one thing you do or product you use that assists in the stretching.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I am 10 weeks...I am going 2 more weeks and thats it.  Last time i went 14 weeks but i was going to the salon weekly...i need to manage this hair at home


----------



## Lovestyr (Dec 29, 2008)

i usually stretch my relaxers for at least 10weeks . up until 14 weeks max. i once stretched for 6 months. i wore wigs and weaves but i wasnt DC my hair properly and a lot of my hair was shedding when i did get a perm .


----------



## blessedandlucky (Dec 29, 2008)

this is my first stretch and the goal is to go for 12-16 weeks. i'm at week 6 now. so far, so good. i'm thankful for this forum!


----------



## Tamrin (Dec 29, 2008)

Currently 25 weeks post. Im surviving.


----------



## FunJoy! (Jan 14, 2009)

Im gonna go 24 weeks....im currently about 6 weeks post....stretching is fairly easy for me because my NG is not kinky....i DC alot during long stretches.....and i use a scarf to flatten my NG after applying a good leave-in and my hair is fine for 24 weeks, last time i went 14 so 10 more won't hurt! And the upside is LOOOONGER hair when im done in june.


----------



## beans4reezy (Jan 14, 2009)

I am currenly 22 weeks post.  This is tough.  I am still trying to deal with the tangling : terrible.  I may up my washes to three a week instead of two.  The easiest time for me to manage my hair is when it is wet.


----------



## mrspgh95 (Jan 14, 2009)

I am at 10 weeks right now...prior to finding this site, I just kept my hair in a ponytail and wasn't moisturizing like I should (not at all).  However, since I found this site, I'm paying more attention to my hair, moisturizing more and I'm wearing a braid out style that my kids and husband absolutely 
L-O-V-E!!!!!  

I'm striving for a 20+ week stretch....PRAY FOR A SISTA!!!  Dont want to get a relaxer until sometime around Easter or so.  We'll see what happens!


----------



## swgirl (Jan 14, 2009)

The longest I have stretched is 8 weeks.  I am now 4 weeks post relaxer and with my new tapered haircut, it looks like I need one now!!!


----------



## Tamrin (Jan 14, 2009)

swgirl said:


> The longest I have stretched is 8 weeks.  I am now 4 weeks post relaxer and with my new tapered haircut, it looks like I need one now!!!



4 weeks is too too soon. Your hair will thank you for it. Wait until 8 weeks.


----------



## blue_flower (Jan 17, 2009)

As of today I've been stretching for 7 months.


----------



## danimani (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm going into month #2.  I'll be stretching until May, when I go home again.  I've transitioned before, so I think I'll be okay!


----------



## mahogany_horizons (Jan 17, 2009)

I normally stretch for about 12 weeks.  I am 11 weeks post.  My mom will relax me next weekend!  i will then go another 12 weeks, and get it done the second week in april for my anniversary, and then again, in July where i present at a conference.  Then my next relaxer would be in october....NOW I WONDER if I could stretch it out furhter LOL...aside from a few tangles, i have had no problems


----------



## Quest4healthyhair (Jan 18, 2009)

I wish I could stretch past 10 weeks. Anything after 10 weeks and my hair starts to act a fool. It tangles, it sheds, it gets really out of hand. If anyone has any suggestions for stretching past 10 weeks, I'm all ears.


----------



## mahogany_horizons (Jan 18, 2009)

Quest4healthyhair said:


> I wish I could stretch past 10 weeks. Anything after 10 weeks and my hair starts to act a fool. It tangles, it sheds, it gets really out of hand. If anyone has any suggestions for stretching past 10 weeks, I'm all ears.



Make sure your protein and moisture are in balance.  The first two times I stretched i shed like crazy.  I attribute this to my protein/moisture balance being out of wack!  I fixed that around this time, and i have gotten very little shedding!


----------



## MizzBrown (Jan 18, 2009)

Quest4healthyhair said:


> I wish I could stretch past 10 weeks. Anything after 10 weeks and my hair starts to act a fool. It tangles, it sheds, it gets really out of hand. If anyone has any suggestions for stretching past 10 weeks, I'm all ears.


 
Just do it!

That's how i got past it. I just told myself, DO NOT MAKE THAT RELAXER APPOINTMENT.

AND, if a product aint working, move on to the next. I'm so quick to blame my thick hair as the culprit when all i need is to use a different product.

Noticed i was shedding hair WAY too much. Stopped using that product and started doing a seperate protein & moisture condish to balance it out.

Some say trying new products every 5 mins is bad but had i not found a couple things, i wouldve been got a relaxer...one wash at a time!


----------



## Amerie123 (Jan 19, 2009)

i will have stretched for 13 weeks come wednesday.. and so far, i've learned that your regimen definitely must change when you have so much new growth. things you do when you are like 1-4 weeks post is definitely different when you are like 12 weeks post. also, i find that less manipulation is best (for me atleast). i actually think that i should wash less when i am this far into a stretch. also, when i am far into a stretch, i try not to experiment.. definitely not the time.. okay, i'm done.. just sharing what i've learned.


----------



## rainbowknots (Jan 19, 2009)

I used to be a 5 weeker, every 5 weeks I was relaxing like clockwork because my stylist said it was ok . Well right now I'm at 9 weeks (for the 1st time) and I'm about to relax at the end of the week. I want to become a 12 weeker eventually though, but that won't start until after June. So for the next few months I'll be 9 weeks, 8 weeks, 8 weeks and then I'll start being a 12 weeker after that. By then, I'll know a lot more about my hair (I've learned so much in the past months since I joined...Thank you LHCF!!!) and will be able to take care of it better.


----------



## PGirl (Jan 20, 2009)

Last time I stretched 13 weeks and it was really hard.  Right now I'm 7 weeks post but yesterday I got the Brazilian Keratin Treatment.  My hair is so well conditioned and my new growth is amazing.  I can't explain it other than I have more body, swing, shine and my NG is no problem.  We will see what happens.  I really think I can stretch at least 16 weeks if not more this time.  We shall see!  I'm in love with BKT despite the negative press out there.  My hair was shedding something awful and now I can't pull a hair out of my head.  I'm serious...


----------



## Misseyl (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm 12 weeks, 4 more to go.. Can't wait to get that Phyto in my hair, my edges are crying for it.


----------



## spinspinshuga (Jan 20, 2009)

I've never gotten a relaxer more often than every four months. I usually go between six and twelve months.
Transitioning now, though  Hopefully. Only one month three weeks post, at the moment.


----------



## brittle_hair (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm 6 weeks post and I would normally retouch at this stage but after reading this thread I really want to stretch to 12 weeks but I'm not a fan of wearing my hair in a bun so I think that's what's going to be my downfall.  I bought about 5 scarves on Sunday to flatten my hair, which look ok and do the trick along with using wave nouveau daily humecatant to soften my NG, but I'm still not excited about buns.  And it seems a shame that those of you who have grown such long and lovely SL/APL/MBL hair have to spend 6 weeks at a time wearing buns or hiding your hair with other protective styles in order to retain length.  Right now blow drying is out of the question because there'll be far too much breakage.  Rollering works but involves quite a bit of combing and I've got too much growth to dealing with rollers on a regular basis - yes even at just 6 weeks.  I plan to save the rollers for my going out days.  Anyway if the worst comes to the worst I'll definitely wait till 8 weeks cos I'm too broke to go to the hairdressers before then.  I still think stretching is a great hair growth method and it seems like the most common method used on this forum to grow long hair along with regular moisturizing and DC'ing.


----------



## heyfranz (Jan 20, 2009)

just finished my first stretch at the end of December.  I went 12 weeks, but i wore braids from weeks 4-8 and a weave from weeks 8-12.  I'm currently at 3 weeks and this time trying to stretch to 16.  It did wonders for my edges.


----------



## mahogany_horizons (Jan 20, 2009)

YES, STRETCHING IS GREAT FOR EDGES.....stretching is just great period.  The last three times I have stretched for 12 weeks!  I have limited the number of perms I get per year. It has been really helpful to me.  My mom always relaxed me faithfully every 6 to 8, and sometimes my edges as often as ever 4 weeks YIKES!!

I have fine hair, that is very soft, and still manageble at 12 weeks post.....SCARY to think how my hair was being ravaged.

I will stay on this cyle for april and july as stated in an earlier post, but see how long if I can stretch 4 months after july, almost into the dead of november.  We will see!  I also don't want to get too off so that I have to relax too soon prior to the important life events.

Now I have it scheduled perfectly.  1 relaxer between now and my anniversary, then 1 between that and my professional development conference LOL!

m.


----------



## shelly25 (Jan 22, 2009)

My last relaxer was in october and I will get another one in February, maybe March.  It depends on how I feel.


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Jan 22, 2009)

In general, I do 12 week stretches.

I work them all out in my agenda for the year so that they match up with special occasions, holidays or birthdays, so I have done or plan to do a few 16 week stretches.


----------



## growinglong777 (Jan 29, 2009)

I am 15 weeks post, and the stretching is great, I will continue.. working on transitioning probably.


----------



## mahogany_horizons (Jan 29, 2009)

Simply_Kelz said:


> In general, I do 12 week stretches.
> 
> I work them all out in my agenda for the year so that they match up with special occasions, holidays or birthdays, so I have done or plan to do a few 16 week stretches.


 

THIS IS WHAT I DO AS WELL LADY!  It works out well for me. 

I will do it again on my anniversary in april, and then again for my conference in July!


----------



## Calia001 (Jan 29, 2009)

14 weeks post
im gunning for 20 weeks, not perming till the end of lhcf bootcamp session 1
half wigs are my best friend


----------



## jazzyto (Jan 29, 2009)

Im at 8 weeks, trying to do my first 12 week stretch and see how that goes. Would like to try a 6 months stretch but taking it one week at a time.


----------



## beans4reezy (Jan 29, 2009)

this week makes 6 MONTHS with no relaxer!!!


----------



## janeemat (Jan 29, 2009)

I am 11 wks post.  I usually do 12-14.  I'm not sure if I'll relax at 12wks or not.


----------



## joytimes10 (Jan 29, 2009)

7 months post...

no plns to relax right now.  That could change next wash day


----------



## wheezy807 (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm only 10wks post but i usually relax at 16wks. This time i'm going for my first 24wks. My aunt also got her last retouch in november and she told me that her next retouch will probably be on mother's day. So i am somewhat relieved because mentally i know i'm not alone, lol. If i can do 16wks on a regular basis with no problems i really hope (pray) that adding 8 more wks won't be too bad. One thing for sure is when i am past 16wks weekly deep conditioning and daily moisturizing will be a must. I hope i can be more consistent and far less lazy at that point.erplexed


----------



## MissNina (Jan 29, 2009)

Simply_Kelz said:


> In general, I do 12 week stretches.
> 
> I work them all out in my agenda for the year so that they match up with special occasions, holidays or birthdays, so I have done or plan to do a few 16 week stretches.



I do this too, but it depends on how hard detangling gets. Last stretch (abo 15 weeks) I lost so much hair and was so sad. . .it was my first stretch. Now I'm planning to do 12-14 weeks, and maybe stretch it to 16-18. We'll see.


----------



## RavenMaven (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm actually transitioning, hehe, hehe.


----------



## Misseyl (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm currently 15 weeks, one more week to go.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Feb 5, 2009)

On Sunday I will be starting week 23 of my stretch.  I am kinda looking rough right now but I am getting my kinky twist "freshened up" saturday.  I am going an entire 65 weeks without a relaxer just to give my hair a much needed break so I will wait till Dec.  
What has helped me is the C&G method.  I modify it a little in the fact that I only spend 2 weeks out of braids (I use my wigs at that time) but I D/C 2-3 when I am not in braids.  When I am in braids I D/C 2x a week


----------



## Misseyl (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm giving myself a touchup this Saturday/Monday after stretching 16 weeks.


----------



## beans4reezy (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm at my 26th week!!!!!!! But once I get my Jaza wash n wear in the mail, I'll probably end the stretch.  I think 7 months is pretty decent for  a stretch


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 10, 2009)

I stretch to length, not to time.  I relax at 3/4 of an inch because my NG is horrendous.


----------



## PGirl (Feb 12, 2009)

Misseyl said:


> I'm giving myself a touchup this Saturday/Monday after stretching 16 weeks.


 
Congrats!  I know you are excited...I'm shooting for 20 and I'm only half way now...yikes! erplexed



beans4reezy said:


> I'm at my 26th week!!!!!!! But once I get my Jaza wash n wear in the mail, I'll probably end the stretch. I think 7 months is pretty decent for a stretch


 
I would say 7 months is amazing.  Congrats to you as well!


----------



## wheezy807 (Feb 12, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> *On Sunday I will be starting week 23 of my stretch.* I am kinda looking rough right now but I am getting my kinky twist "freshened up" saturday. *I am going an entire 65 weeks without a relaxer just to give my hair a much needed break so I will wait till Dec.*
> What has helped me is the C&G method. I modify it a little in the fact that I only spend 2 weeks out of braids (I use my wigs at that time) but I D/C 2-3 when I am not in braids. When I am in braids I D/C 2x a week


Please keep us posted. This is astonishing!


----------



## yvette (Feb 12, 2009)

I am currently 23 1/2 weeks since my last relaxer. What has helped me has been my moisterizer concoction of aloe vera juice, silk amino acids, honeyquat and glycerine. I put that in a spray bottle and it helps to tame my hair and keep it moisturized. 

Also, I wear my hair in a bun almost every day. So, I have very low maintenance.


----------



## LongHairNWaiting (Feb 12, 2009)

Infusium 23, and Aphogee Leave-in, mixed with Cathy H. Dew...man between all 3 of them, my hair is staying strong.  I am currently 7 weeks post, and this weekend I will be going back to braids.  Moreso, b/c of the weather back/forth...rain, sun...wind...more wind.  So I have been wearing pin-ups as a protection style.  But come Sunday...it's back to braids and heavy exercise....


----------



## yvette (Feb 12, 2009)

I also forgot to add that I did wear a sewn-in weave for about 6 weeks.


----------



## Tamrin (Feb 12, 2009)

31 weeks post and my relaxed hair and natural hair are not behaving. I just did a S&D to get rid of split ends. I had a lot. Specially in the front after that Dominican blow out. Why do I not learn.. I have tried 50 11 moisturizers they are not working.

Silken Child- Hard and dry hair
NTM- Hard and dry hair
Rusk-Passion flower aloe leave in - Hard coated, tangled hair. It helped with the NG but not the relaxed hair.

The only thing thats giving me a little ( I mean little relief) is ORS Olive oil cream moisturizer.


----------



## PGirl (Feb 12, 2009)

Tamrin said:


> 31 weeks post and my relaxed hair and natural hair are not behaving. I just did a S&D to get rid of split ends. I had a lot. Specially in the front after that Dominican blow out. Why do I not learn.. I have tried 50 11 moisturizers they are not working.
> 
> Silken Child- Hard and dry hair
> NTM- Hard and dry hair
> ...


 
This may sound crazy BUT...If you haven't tried Sta Sof Fro on your roots you should.  My NG loves it.  There are some threads about it.  I use the spray but alot of people like the rub on kind.  It's better on lightly damp or dry hair...not too wet


----------



## danimani (Feb 21, 2009)

Just checking in to see how everyone's doing!

I won't get a relaxer until I go home in May (I only trust one person to put them in!) so I've got a while to go.  Last relaxer November 18th...

thankfully, I transitioned for 9 months when I went natural, so I'm pretty good at dealing with new growth!


----------



## Chameleonchick (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm almost 11 weeks post and I'm going to stretch to 22 weeks this time.


----------



## Tamrin (Feb 21, 2009)

PGirl said:


> This may sound crazy BUT...If you haven't tried Sta Sof Fro on your roots you should.  My NG loves it.  There are some threads about it.  I use the spray but alot of people like the rub on kind.  It's better on lightly damp or dry hair...not too wet



Thanks for the advice. I decided to do some kinky twists and I made my braid spray using leave in conditioner and Glycerine and little rosemary. I works for my hair.


----------



## HairGurl (Feb 21, 2009)

I voted 12-14 but the last time I stretched for 15 weeks and I gained a lot of thickness!


----------



## trendsetta25 (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm stretching for 14 weeks (its my first time). I've been alt. between weaves amd braids because my new growth is serious! (many combs were broken during this process)


----------



## cutiepiebabygirl (Feb 21, 2009)

I am currently 8 weeks post...and will be stretching to 12 weeks...what helps is that I co-wash every 2-3 days...airdry..while my hair is still damp..I apply hawaiian silky 14n1..glycerin..and africa's best herbal to my ends and NG...I pin my hair up with one magic hair clip..and put on my silk scarf..and I wake up to very soft..flufFy NG...also I only comb once a week under the shower with a head full of condish!

HTH


----------



## Toy (May 4, 2009)

I am 7 1/2 weeks going for 16wks that will be my normal relax time 16wks.Good Luck Ladies


----------



## bbdgirl (May 4, 2009)

I am currently 13wks post I usually like to relax around this week but I am getting along with my NG very well this time around.  I detangle in the shower with my hair saturated with Walgreens's Bio-infusion hydrating balm conditioner and oil, this works really well!!

Also, I am still having some shedding issues so I am probably gonna go another 3 weeks and see how my hair is doing.


----------



## beans4reezy (May 4, 2009)

I'm on week 6 of a 16 week stretch. Still early and no problems to report!


----------



## Kiki82 (May 4, 2009)

Right now, I'm 20 weeks post, and this is my longest stretch to date


----------



## sharifeh (May 4, 2009)

bbdgirl said:


> I am currently 13wks post I usually like to relax around this week but I am getting along with my NG very well this time around.  I detangle in the shower with my hair saturated with Walgreens's Bio-infusion hydrating balm conditioner and oil, this works really well!!
> 
> Also, I am still having some shedding issues so I am probably gonna go another 3 weeks and see how my hair is doing.



what kind of oil?
stretching sucks for me because of detangling. I need to try everything under the sun...


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (May 4, 2009)

First let me say, this is the first time I've stretched EVER.

I'm currently 19 weeks post.  I'm trying to make it to 39 weeks/9 months (my bday).  Cowashing is the best thing ever to me (i'm addicted), and now that I've discovered Aussie Moist, I'm truly addicted to this routine.  I was shedding and noticed a little breakage, I started using Ayurvedic Powders and I haven't looked back.  Paul Mitchell The Conditioner has been a great leave in as well.

Oiling (nightly or every other night) with a mix of Ayurvedic Oils and 100% Aloe Vera Juice Mixture (homemade) keeps my NG soft and my hair feeling good.


----------



## cocoagirl (May 11, 2009)

I got a relaxer at 19 weeks back in February but the relaxer didn't take, so now it has been 11 weeks since that.  If I plan on getting a sew in in 3-4 weeks, should I get a relaxer now (I have a lot of new growth, basically 6 months worth since it didn't take) or just get the weave and worry about the relaxer when I take the weave out?


----------



## SouthernStunner (May 11, 2009)

I am 35weeks post and I just took out my braids. I hennaed my hair and did a steam treatment.  I must admit my hair was not butter combing through it but dogonit it came close.  I didnt think I was going to be able and comb through this mess but I did with VERY FEW hairs in the comb.  I even did bantu knots.  I have my hair in a wig now with the bantu knots under and I think on Wed (cowash day) I will wear them out.  
I work with a lot of non AA so they always think my wigs are my hair, wait until I unleash the beast on them!


----------



## *Michelle* (May 11, 2009)

I'm on week 10 of at least 16 (my minimum), my longest stretch was 9 mos last year.


----------



## baddison (May 11, 2009)

Currently 7weeks into my 13week stretch.  Loving the tight coily curls of my ng.  My MoeGro oil mix keeps them behavin'......


----------



## Nayeli (May 11, 2009)

I'm 8 weeks post. Though I normally stretch between 12-14 weeks, I'm pushing for 20 weeks this time. And I'm trying to do it without braids. We'll see how this goes. 

Good luck stretchers!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 20, 2009)

I am Currently in my 9th Week.  Will Stretch for about 14-16 Weeks.  

So, I either have either 5, 6, or 7 Weeks to go.  Right Now, a Good Daily Moisturizing and Co-Washing are a Must.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jul 20, 2009)

I am 10mos post and I cant wait until Nov when I relax.  I will be about 65 weeks when I finally relax


----------



## Americka (Jul 20, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I am Currently in my 9th Week.  Will Stretch for about 14-16 Weeks.
> 
> So, I either have either 5, 6, or 7 Weeks to go.  Right Now, a Good Daily Moisturizing and Co-Washing are a Must.



I'm also on my 9th week, but I'm maxing out at 12. I have to get my hair relaxed prior to school starting. After that I plan to stretch again for the same amount of time. I'm hoping I can pass my knowledge on to some of my students. 

BTW, my new growth is a beast! 

​


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Jul 20, 2009)

Last time I did 6 months... this time.. who knows.. I'm like 4 months post... or maybe 5? Idk I don't keep track... I just listen to my hair and when it wants to straight.


----------



## remilaku (Jul 20, 2009)

why do yall stretch realaxers? i don't relax. just want to know.


----------



## Americka (Jul 21, 2009)

remilaku said:


> why do yall stretch realaxers? i don't relax. just want to know.



These are the reasons I am stretching:


so there is a clear demarcation between the new growth and the relaxed hair
to avoid overprocessing the hair
to see growth in larger increments rather than i.e. 1 1/2 inches for three months of stretching versus 1/2 for one month of stretching
to allow the hairline and hair at the very top of head a chance to "rest"; this hair is not growing as fast as the rest of my hair and was thinning from overprocessing
I like the feel of my new growth


----------



## aquajoyice (Jul 21, 2009)

I will be 14 weeks post this Wednesday and am going for a 6 month stretch. I'm getting a little ansy and was thinking about texlaxing this weekend. This is my first stretch beyond my normal 8 weeks. I've had no real issues until now, my new growth is getting crazy and I had a lot of shedding last night when I deep conditioned. But almost no breakage. I deep con twice a week and co wash in between with Organix Shea conditioner.


----------



## sharifeh (Jul 21, 2009)

remilaku said:


> why do yall stretch realaxers? i don't relax. just want to know.



ive never in my life relaxed before 8 weeks
it's just simply too much for my hair 

i just started (well trying LOL**) to successfully stretch past 8 weeks 
i do it for hair health and to avoid over processing  i guess
my stylist overlaps


----------



## LatterGlory (Jul 21, 2009)

8 months at least since my last relaxer.:superbanana:

Thank you SouthernStunner thought I was the only one that stretched this long.

Usually I stretch about 4-6 months depending on the season and rate of hair growth (something my mother instilled in me), only really go to salons for relaxer.

Stretching this long has taught me a lot and given me tons more heat free options i.e. once I learned how to properly deal with my natural texture.:locks:b 

AfroDetangler has worked wonders to stop breakage and properly moisturize my hair root to tip.


----------



## Stella 972 (Jul 21, 2009)

I am 18 weeks post relaxer, so far so good.


----------



## beans4reezy (Jul 21, 2009)

I had excellent results when I stretched for nine months during my pregnancy. I have decided to do another nine month stretch...I am on week 17 now


----------



## Lady Esquire (Jul 21, 2009)

3-6 months


----------



## Bretagne (Jul 21, 2009)

12-14 weeks. I am going to get a relaxer again when school starts up again.


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 21, 2009)

3-6 months


----------



## Kerryann (Jul 21, 2009)

I stretched twice for 1 year because i was pregnant. Now i am 4 months post lets see how long i will last this time


----------



## PikiNiki (Jul 21, 2009)

Do some of you ladies find that you have to endure more than the average shedding while stretching? As opposed to just breaking down and getting a relaxer to combat the problem, what do you do? I don't want to have to choose between fuller hair and stretching.


----------



## carmencan (Jul 21, 2009)

I stretch for 3-4 months and it REALLY does make a huge difference. 

I use to relax 8 weeks in but now with a LOT of leave in condiioner and some hair clips I am retaining my growth.  I am dealing with some drying due to the MT/OCT as I use these pretty regular and leave in until wash day.  I only use heat at the salon 1 every two weeks, at the end of week 1 of having hair done I use my MT/OCT daily and wash that weekend so it's 1 week no growth aids and a week of growth aids.  My hair texture has changed but I am learning what works for me and it is working.  Once I find all of my cords to my iPhone or Blackberry I will post my progress pics and how stretching has allowed me to retain growth.  The hair will grow but the question is can you keep it on your head , the answer for me is yes, by stretching!


----------



## SherylsTresses (Jul 27, 2009)

Unfortunately I'm going back to relaxing every 8-10 weeks.  Longer stretching only have me yanking my thin tresses out.


----------



## MontegoBayBaby (Jul 27, 2009)

On a six month stretch now but prior to this stretch always relaxed every three months. Haven't noticed excessive shedding or breakage. I have a steamer and have discovered some really good moisturizing conditioners since I have been on this site. I always detangle while in the shower and always use a good leave in. I haven't  in used any heat in the past two months.


----------



## e$h (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm 23 weeks and I plan on relaxing in 2 weeks.  I relax twice a year


----------



## wheezy807 (Jul 27, 2009)

e$h said:


> I'm 23 weeks and I plan on relaxing in 2 weeks. I relax twice a year


 Wow! That's impressive! I thought i was doing something with three times a year.


----------



## e$h (Jul 27, 2009)

wheezy807 said:


> Wow! That's impressive! I thought i was doing something with three times a year.



Thanks Wheezy.  Girl I'm tryna get it down to once a year but I'm still tryna figure out my ng.


----------



## beans4reezy (Jul 27, 2009)

18 weeks and counting...trying to make it to 41 weeks before getting a texturizer touch up.


----------



## SherylsTresses (Jul 27, 2009)

e$h said:


> I'm 23 weeks and I plan on relaxing in 2 weeks.  I relax twice a year




I sure wish I could do the same....


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 28, 2009)

12 weeks and counting.....I am attempting to stretch for 6 months


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jul 28, 2009)

8 weeks and counting I am going for a 30 week stretch.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 30, 2009)

I am starting My 11th Week.  Attempting tho Stretch until Labor Day Weekend.  Decided to introduce Weekly Reconstructors into the Mix.  And Keeping everything Strong yet well Moisturized and DC'd with Heat. 

Phony Bunning has helped with that Low Mani Thing.  Everything is working well.  Have Up'd my Co-Washing to twice a week due to the heat.

Labor Day Weekend will put me at about 16 Weeks.  After that, Imma try to stretch until New Years Eve.


----------



## Live4Me (Jul 30, 2009)

I will be at 6 months in a week. I use mango butter and aloe gel to slick down my edges. I use ORS olive oil on the length of the hair if in a dry state. I spray a mix of rose water, almond oil, coconut oil, and glycerin on my hair as well. I cowash'd like crazy at my 3-4 month mark. As in, three times a week. I would french braid for work and do a wash-n-go in my banana clip on weekends. I would use frizz ease and the blue and white spray activator in a bottle (can't remember the name) for that. Also, rollersets are my friend. At month 5 I flat iron twice, otherwise, I stick with the rollersets. O yea -- headbands that stretch around my whole head and match my hair color are great because they keep my edges down and they aren't childish.


----------



## aquajoyice (Jul 30, 2009)

e$h said:


> I'm 23 weeks and I plan on relaxing in 2 weeks.  I relax twice a year


e$h, how do you manage the new growth? This is my very first stretch and i'm looking to go texlax twice a year. I'm currently at 15 weeks and my new growth is very tangled.. what is your stretch regimen?


----------



## Mercie (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm planning to stretch mine to 6th months.
I'm at my fourth month now.
I love seeing my new growth.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Jul 31, 2009)

no more than 9 weeks


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm on week 9 even with a BKT, I'm going to need to touch up...my textures are too different I think I'm going to make it to 10 week, 11 tops.. If it weren't for BKT I'd have to work hard to get though 8 weeks.  I'm working out a lot and I don't use heat so that makes a difference.


----------



## MontegoBayBaby (Jul 31, 2009)

I am at six months now. Will relax in two weeks.


----------



## e$h (Jul 31, 2009)

aquajoyice said:


> e$h, how do you manage the new growth? This is my very first stretch and i'm looking to go texlax twice a year. I'm currently at 15 weeks and my new growth is very tangled.. what is your stretch regimen?



I wash and deep condition at the end of every week.  I airdry til it's about 80% dry or more and then I blow dry to get my roots straight, moisturize and bun it everyday.  No flat ironing or anything and I'm good for the week.


----------



## DaPPeR (Jul 31, 2009)

Pushin for 20 weeks with these braids in............


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jul 31, 2009)

I am 2 months into a 7 month stretch.


----------



## [email protected]@ (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm 8 weeks in and I plan on relaxing as soon as I get the chance. My 2 inches of NG is dramatically different from my relaxed hair. I forget how *coarse* it is. Literally like Brillo.
I'll leave it to the pros .


----------



## soon2bsl (Aug 2, 2009)

I'll be 6 weeks post tomorrow, but plan to stretch for atleast 6 months, possibly longer. I'm considering transitioning.


----------



## FocusLady (Aug 3, 2009)

First relaxer was the last week in May. I'm on my 9th week. I have a lot of shedding...I think. But I was natural all my life so its not that bad. I'm still learning to deal with my hair. I had plans to relax 4x a year; every 3 months.


----------



## SherylsTresses (Aug 3, 2009)

I voted 12-14 weeks.  I could probably go longer but I've got to enjoy my hair....


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Aug 3, 2009)

This is my first time stretching...i usually relax at 5 weeks, but i'm trying to go 10 weeks. My NG is not combable (is that a word?) and i'm trying not to break my hair off. I'm at 7 weeks and I hope it's not matted by the time i get my relaxer


----------



## PikiNiki (Aug 3, 2009)

My goal is 6 months. I'm 18wks post. I'd love to co-wash every other day, but I need low manipulation.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Aug 3, 2009)

My goal is 7 months- I did it the first time and my stylists said I missed out on the moisturizing after I did the protien treatment.

I am currently 9 weeks post.


----------



## beans4reezy (Aug 3, 2009)

19 weeks post. Trying to stretch to eight or nine months or 40/41 weeks.  I am almost half way to my goal.


----------



## panamoni (Aug 3, 2009)

dachsies_rule! said:


> This is my first time stretching...i usually relax at 5 weeks, but i'm trying to go 10 weeks. My NG is not combable (is that a word?) and i'm trying not to break my hair off. I'm at 7 weeks and I hope it's not matted by the time i get my relaxer


 Are you sure it's ok left "uncombed" for that long, even with a shower comb?


----------



## SouthernStunner (Aug 3, 2009)

I am 11 mos post now!!!!  WoW I cant even believe I made it this far.  My goal is 14 months so I still have a while to go.  I am in braids and I have been doing the crown and glory method.  I cant wait until Nov to see my actual growth!!!


----------



## Stella B. (Aug 3, 2009)

Going into the 8th month of my extended stretch! Luving my new growth, texture and thickness. I've been washing in braids, and doing an olive oil prepoo for 30 minutes before shampooing. This helps with detangling.
For daily root control, I have been 'scarfing it' and this does help to lay the new growth down! I posted a video of how it can be done. Just do a forum search for the thread Mane Taming if you want to see the video. It is wonderful knowing that there are simple things we can do daily that we are learning from each other to help make our stretches easier.


----------



## aquajoyice (Aug 3, 2009)

I will be 16 weeks this Wednesday!!! I had a little delima of matting/tangling of my new growth. I went in on Sunday to detangle and realized that all I needed to do was seperate my new growth and detangle using my fingers. And now my hair is totally manageable. I've been expecting the worst on my 6 months journey and have yet to run into anything unbearable.


----------



## SmartyPants (Sep 3, 2009)

I rollerset my hair after each wash.  What I notice is that if I take tiny tiny tiny sections of hair and detangle I don't have any problems at the later stages of my stretch (longest 14 weeks).  I had MAJOR problems last time because I used the Aphogee 2-step as a protein treatment at week 10 (HUGE MISTAKE).  My hair apparently hates hard proteins and it let me know in no uncertain terms.


----------



## Traycee (Sep 3, 2009)

I don't know why I never saw this thread before....I have been reading it most of the day....Its right on time....


----------



## aquajoyice (Sep 3, 2009)

Traycee said:


> I don't know why I never saw this thread before....I have been reading it most of the day....Its right on time....


Traycee I have to say i'm one of your biggest Hair Fans!!! Your hair is Gawjus!!!


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 10, 2011)

I stretch 14 weeks.

Mane & Tail Detangler works like a charm on tangles.

Using WEN cleansing conditioners melts my newgrowth as well.


----------



## JeterCrazed (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm 9.3 weeks and I'm about to cave in.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Dec 10, 2011)

When I voted in this poll back in 2009, I said 8 to 9 weeks.  Now, it's 12 to 16 weeks.


----------



## JeterCrazed (Dec 10, 2011)

I moisturized and sealed. I'm good now.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 10, 2011)

SouthernStunner said:


> I am 11 mos post now!!!!  WoW I cant even believe I made it this far.  My goal is 14 months so I still have a while to go.  I am in braids and I have been doing the crown and glory method.  I cant wait until Nov to see my actual growth!!!



SouthernStunner

How did the stretch go? Have you relaxed yet? Any pics?

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## irsgirl (Dec 19, 2011)

I am 8 weeks into a 26 week stretch. I will be bunning and using megatek on my nape the whole time.


----------



## blessedandlucky (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm 5 weeks and a few days into an 11 week stretch. My longest stretch was almost 14 weeks. Mane and tail detangler is my best friend from week 8 onward!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Mische (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm 8 weeks post and typically stretch to 12 weeks. Applying product (moisturizer, DC, protein reconstructor) with special attention to the line of demarcation is key for me. Washing in braids that are loose at the scalp and ends has also really reduced the tangles. 

Staple stretch products for me: Darcy's Coconut Lemongrass Transitioning Creme, Shescentit Okra reconstructor & Avocado conditioner.


----------



## MsDes (Dec 20, 2011)

I am 6 months post, 26 weeks. But I am transitioning.


----------



## NewHairWOWeave (Dec 20, 2011)

Im at week 8 i may wait till later


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm at 2 weeks post. this is the loooongest stretch ever!!! I'm only kidding.  I use to go 16 weeks but as of my last relaxer mishap, I'm going to go 12 or 14 weeks now.

edit: oops! didn't know this was an old thread. lol
Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------

